# Aktueller Stand - Forumssoftware



## dariyos (14 Mai 2014)

Hallo,

das Forum wurde nun auf die neueste Version (4.2.2. PL1) geupdated.

falls ihr seit der Umstellung auf der neuen Version Fehler/Fehlfunktionen findet, könnt ihr die hier posten.


----------



## PN/DP (17 Mai 2014)

Wenn man im "Direkt antworten"-Dialog einen Beitrag schreibt, dann auf den Button "Erweitert" zur Beitragsvorschau klickt, und zwischenzeitlich wegen Timeout ausgeloggt wurde und sich deshalb neu einloggt - dann ist der Beitragstext meistens weg. Früher blieb der erhalten. Oft ist dann auch der Button "gespeicherten Text wiederherstellen" nicht vorhanden und der Beitrag ist komplett weg. Oder der gespeicherte Text ist nicht die letzte Version.

Harald


----------



## SoftMachine (19 Mai 2014)

.
Im Startfenster wird pro Rubrik der letzte
Beitrag mit Uhrzeit angezeigt.
Rechts daneben ist die Übersicht der
letzten Beiträge, ebenfalls mit Uhrzeit.

Diese beiden Zeitangaben beim selben Beitrag 
stimmen manchmal nicht überein (Unterschied = 1 h)


----------



## SoftMachine (19 Mai 2014)

.


PN/DP schrieb:


> Wenn man im "Direkt antworten"-Dialog einen Beitrag schreibt, dann auf den Button "Erweitert" zur Beitragsvorschau klickt, und zwischenzeitlich wegen Timeout ausgeloggt wurde und sich deshalb neu einloggt - dann ist der Beitragstext meistens weg. Früher blieb der erhalten. Oft ist dann auch der Button "gespeicherten Text wiederherstellen" nicht vorhanden und der Beitrag ist komplett weg. Oder der gespeicherte Text ist nicht die letzte Version.
> 
> Harald



Passiert bei mir auch manchmal.

Button <Zurück> und dann wieder <Vor> im
Browser, dann gelange ich wieder zu meinem
geschriebenen Text.


----------



## dariyos (20 Mai 2014)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> .
> Im Startfenster wird pro Rubrik der letzte
> Beitrag mit Uhrzeit angezeigt.
> Rechts daneben ist die Übersicht der
> ...




Wo genau?

bei mir ist da die selbe Uhrzeit...


----------



## SoftMachine (20 Mai 2014)

Hi dariyos,

sollte das doch bei mir liegen ?

Ich habe da mal 2 Beispiele von heute drangehängt

Gruss


----------



## SoftMachine (20 Mai 2014)

.
@dariyos

Erstaunlicherweise ist es nun wieder ok  

Ich sehe gerade, du bist online. Hast du da eben schon was gemacht ?

Gruss


----------



## dariyos (20 Mai 2014)

Ne hab nichts dran gemacht,

hier nochmal n screenshot 





d.h. bei mir wird alles richtig dargestellt..


ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass es bei dir im Cache lag.

Da die Sidebar nicht immer sofort aktualisiert wird, kann es mal vorkommen, dass es zu Darstellungsfehlern kommt.


----------



## SoftMachine (20 Mai 2014)

.
Danke dir erstmal.

Ich werde da mal weiter beobachten.


----------



## dariyos (21 Mai 2014)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Wenn man im "Direkt antworten"-Dialog einen Beitrag  schreibt, dann auf den Button "Erweitert" zur Beitragsvorschau klickt,  und zwischenzeitlich wegen Timeout ausgeloggt wurde und sich deshalb neu  einloggt - dann ist der Beitragstext meistens weg. Früher blieb der  erhalten. Oft ist dann auch der Button "gespeicherten Text  wiederherstellen" nicht vorhanden und der Beitrag ist komplett weg. Oder  der gespeicherte Text ist nicht die letzte Version.
> 
> Harald



Wie oft passiert sowas, passiert das immer?

können das andere auch bestätigen? das sollte nicht sein...

diese Antwort bekam ich vom Support:



> Der Text wird automatisch nach der voreingestellten Zeit (normal ca. 30  Sek.) gespeichert, egal in welchem "Modus". Es muss als beim Aufruf  nicht zwangsläufig der komplette Text vorhanden sein, sondern nur der  bis zur letzten Speicherung (gelbes "Popup" unten rechts).
> 
> Zur Sicherheit kannst Du trotzdem entweder per CTRL/A CTRL/C alles  kopieren oder aber vor dem Absenden längerer Beiträge schnell einen 2.  TAB öffnen und dort neu einloggen. Nach neuer Session kann man dann im  1. TAB den Text gefahrlos absenden. Klappt natürlich auch bei PNs usw.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 Mai 2014)

dariyos schrieb:


> Wie oft passiert sowas, passiert das immer?



Passierte bei mir auch, immer weiß ich jetzt nicht, aber schon mehrmals.

Allerdings kam ich im Browser (Firefox) immer mit einigen Klicks 
wieder zurück zu der Seite mit dem Text und dann ging es.


----------



## SoftMachine (22 Mai 2014)

.
Ja, ebenso im Explorer, siehe Beitrag #4


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Mai 2014)

Hier eine exeplarische Fehlerdoku zum fehlenden Text nach Time-out: 

Anhang anzeigen SPS-Forum Antwortfenster leer nach Time-out.pdf


----------



## PN/DP (22 Mai 2014)

Es ist leider nicht einfach nachzustellen oder zu provozieren, doch es passiert mir täglich, egal welches Endgerät und welchen Browser ich benutze (IE, FF, Galaxy Tab, ...)
Ich habe es auch schon mehrmals erlebt, daß der Zurück-Button auch nichts mehr rettet.

Am "schönsten" ist es, wenn der Browser mir meinen Beitrag vor der Vorschau löscht und sich dann noch beschwert, daß der Beitrag kürzer als 10 Zeichen ist ... :twisted:

Harald


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (24 Mai 2014)

Habt Ihr das Hochladen von Bildern gesperrt?

Ich kann auswählen vom Computer aber bei Datei auswählen passiert nichts.


----------



## 190B (24 Mai 2014)

Glaube nicht. Bei mir jedenfalls geht's.


----------



## dariyos (24 Mai 2014)

Welche Fehlermeldung kommt denn? Steht dran, dass du die rechte nicht hast?


----------



## SoftMachine (24 Mai 2014)

.


AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Habt Ihr das Hochladen von Bildern gesperrt?
> 
> Ich kann auswählen vom Computer aber bei Datei auswählen passiert nichts.



Passiert bei mir auch manchmal.

Da hilft es, im Auswahlfenster der Dateien auf
die vereinfachte Ansicht zu schalten.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (25 Mai 2014)

Sorry hätte ich gestern noch posten sollen.

SoftMachine hat recht, auf einfache Ansicht gestellt und es hat funktioniert. 

FireFox 29.0.1 und W7


----------



## SoftMachine (27 Mai 2014)

.
Gern geschehen !

Ich denke, das ist ein Fall für dariyos.

gruss


----------



## dariyos (28 Mai 2014)

Problem gelöst.

Es war eine Flash-Funktion aktiviert die nicht richtig funktioniert hat, von der vBulletin-Software aus.


----------



## vierlagig (28 Mai 2014)

weil es mir gerade aufgefallen ist: ist die Flash-Werbung teurer als die gif-Flackereien?

denn die Flash-Sachen bleiben auch beim Anzeigen von Anhängen im Vordergrund und klickbar...


----------



## dariyos (28 Mai 2014)

Danke für die Info!

Flash-Dateien haben den großen Nachteil, dass sie von vielen Geräten falsch oder gar nicht angezeigt werden. 

Daher wahrscheinlich die Fehldarstellung... 

Wir werden es denk ich in Zukunft besser vermeiden, Flash-Banner anzunehmen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 Mai 2014)

Hallo,

beim Hochladen der Fotos zum Forumtreffen ist es mir 
nicht  gelungen, mehrere (alle) Fotos zu markieren. Ich konnte immer nur eine  Datei auswählen und, nachdem diese oben war, die nächste. Ist das Absicht? Oder habe ich den richtigen Button nicht gefunden?


----------



## dariyos (28 Mai 2014)

Jetzt sollte es gehn..

Man durfte nur 1 Datei "gleichzeitig" hochladen, nun darf man maximal 10 Dateien gleichzeitig hochladen und es ist ein "+" dran.


----------



## vierlagig (29 Mai 2014)

Wie geht denn das: neues Thema ohne Beitrag? Nur aus Überschrift?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Mai 2014)

vierlagig schrieb:


> Wie geht denn das: neues Thema ohne Beitrag? Nur aus Überschrift?



Das muß an der neuen Version liegen, ich hatte vorhin den Beitrag freigeschaltet.
Danach hat der User etwas in seinen Beitrag geändert und der Beitrag würde von 
der Forensoftware wieder gesperrt und lässt sich nicht erneut freischalten.
Komisch das...


----------



## Licht9885 (30 Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen 

habe schon die Suche benutzt aber nichts gefunden wieso kann ich maximal alle 3 Minuten eine PN verschicken


----------



## SoftMachine (30 Mai 2014)

.

@dariyos

Nochmal zum Thema Hochladen:

Zu einem Beitrag kann ich entweder von einer URL oder von meinem PC
eine Grafik mit dranhängen.

Bei einer PN geht es nur von einer URL. Ist das so gewollt ?

Gruss


----------



## dariyos (4 Juni 2014)

Licht9885 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> habe schon die Suche benutzt aber nichts gefunden wieso kann ich maximal alle 3 Minuten eine PN verschicken



Es kommt drauf an was man sucht und obs überhaupt Einträge dafür gibt...

Wenn man einen Suchbegriff in die Suche eingibt und kein Enter drückt, bekommt man "bessere" Ergebnisse über die AJAX-Suche. 

Sobald man nach dem eingegeben Wort Enter drückt, kann es sein, dass die normale Forensuche nichts findet.


Man kann nur alle 3 Minuten eine PN verschicken, um SPAM-PNs zu vermeiden (von Bots o.ä.)



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das muß an der neuen Version liegen, ich hatte vorhin den Beitrag freigeschaltet.
> Danach hat der User etwas in seinen Beitrag geändert und der Beitrag würde von
> der Forensoftware wieder gesperrt und lässt sich nicht erneut freischalten.
> Komisch das...



trat das nun schon häufiger vor?

das ist tatsächlich komisch..

es kann sein, dass unser Spam-O-Matic allergisch auf die neue Forensoftware reagiert, ich prüf das mal ..



SoftMachine schrieb:


> .
> 
> @dariyos
> 
> ...




das müsste schon immer so gewesen sein. Bei PNs kann man keine Anhänge hochladen...(nur von einer URL)
 Die Forensoftware bietet das standartmäßig nicht an. Dies gibts nur optional per Plugin, falls das unbedingt nötig ist.


----------



## dariyos (24 Juni 2014)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hier eine exeplarische Fehlerdoku zum fehlenden Text nach Time-out:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 24286



 "Gespeicherten Text wiederherstellen?"  oder so ähnlich sollte aber dann auch erscheinen, erscheint das nicht?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Juni 2014)

dariyos schrieb:


> "Gespeicherten Text wiederherstellen?"  oder so ähnlich sollte aber dann auch erscheinen, erscheint das nicht?



das schaue ich gleich mal ....

Anhang anzeigen ausgeloggt.pdf


"Gespeicherten Text wiederherstellen" oder ähnlich habe 
ich nicht gesehen.

Es kommt die Meldung, dass der Text zu kurz ist. 

Ein paar mal [zurück] im Browser, dann war ich wieder
im Eingabefenster mit dem angefangenen Text.


----------



## bike (24 Juni 2014)

Bei mir auch nicht.
Daher habe ich es mir angewohnt den Text immer wieder in der Zwischenablage zu sichern.
Ist bei Klipper ja auch keine echte Hexerei. ;-)


bike


----------



## PN/DP (24 Juni 2014)

Bei mir kommt das "Gespeicherten Text wiederherstellen" auch öfters gar nicht oder enthält meistens den Text nur unvollständig. Ich hatte mal versucht das nachzustellen - dann passiert es aber natürlich nicht! Das im Browser "Zurückgehen" hat mir auch schon öfters den Text nicht wiederhergestellt.
Ich habe es aufgegeben. Jetzt kopiere ich (fast) immer den Text vorher in die Zwischenablage. 

Ich habe mich wohl mittlerweile daran gewöhnt, daß heutzutage stabile Funktionalität nicht mehr wichtig ist, sondern nur noch "aufregendes" Design. :roll:


Viel schlimmer und anscheinend unvermeidbar sind die vielen Total-Abstürze des Android-Browsers (meines "uralten" 2,5 Jahre alten Galaxy-Tab 10.1N) seit der Einführung der Google-Ads hier im Forum. Und die Frechheit von Google, jetzt "Google Play-Dienste" zwingend vorzuschreiben, die von meinem Tab nicht unterstützt werden, so daß z.B. Hangouts nicht mehr gestartet werden kann ... diese rücksichtslosen Zwangsupdates sind eine Seuche. :sb5:

Harald


----------



## dariyos (25 Juni 2014)

PN/DP schrieb:


> ...Ich habe mich wohl mittlerweile daran gewöhnt, daß heutzutage stabile Funktionalität nicht mehr wichtig ist, sondern nur noch "aufregendes" Design. :roll:



Darum will ich ja der Sache auf den Grund gehen und schauen warum was nicht funktioniert... aber schön, dass es jemand auffällt dass wir nun ein aufregenderes Design haben 



PN/DP schrieb:


> Viel schlimmer und anscheinend unvermeidbar sind die vielen Total-Abstürze des Android-Browsers (meines "uralten" 2,5 Jahre alten Galaxy-Tab 10.1N) seit der Einführung der Google-Ads hier im Forum. Und die Frechheit von Google, jetzt "Google Play-Dienste" zwingend vorzuschreiben, die von meinem Tab nicht unterstützt werden, so daß z.B. Hangouts nicht mehr gestartet werden kann ... diese rücksichtslosen Zwangsupdates sind eine Seuche. :sb5:
> 
> Harald



Was Google vorschreibt ist Gesetz, da haben wir keine Chance  - Tapatalk ist auch ne alternative, weiss aber nicht ob das Uralt-Gerät es unterstützt...


----------



## dariyos (25 Juni 2014)

Also, ich habs jetzt mal kurz getestet, wenn ich hier im "Direkt antworten"-Fenster etwas tippe, dann steht rechts unten nach ca. 30 Sec ein gelber Text "gespeichert".. Wenn ich dann warte bis nach dem Cookie Timeout, dann ausgeloggt werde und auf "Erweitert" klicke, kommt nach der erneuten Anmeldung entweder der Text, wie ich ihn schon eingegeben hatte... Und selbst wenn dieser nicht erscheint, steht bei mir im Editor links unten: "Gespeicherten Text wiederherstellen" siehe Bild.

im Firefox sowie im IE. 

Wenn ich dann auf "Gespeicherten Text wiederherstellen" klicke, kommt der Text den ich eingegeben hatte. 

Da dies nicht Cookie-abhängig sondern Benutzerabhängig gespeichert wird, ist das ne äußerst nützliche Funktion. 

jetzt sollt ich nur noch schauen, wie ich euer Problem nachstellen kann... ich bin weiterhin am testen.

edit:
Ihr könntet mir eins noch nennen: Welchen Browser benutzt ihr? 

muss das ja mit mehreren Browsern machen...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Juni 2014)

QUOTE=dariyos;497236]

Ihr könntet mir eins noch nennen: Welchen Browser benutzt ihr? 

[/QUOTE]

Normalerweise Firefox, jetzt Opera 22.0

Ja, im 30-Sekunden-Takt erscheint rechts "Gespeichert".

Nach dem wiedereinloggen bleibt der Bildschirm leer. 

In der Browserzeile steht http://www.sps-forum.de/newreply.php

Über [zurück] im Browser komme ich wieder zum angefangenen Text. 

Beim Klick auf [Erweitert] passiert dann - siehe Bild. Jetzt hilft 
nur noch die Zwischenablage.


----------



## SoftMachine (25 August 2014)

.
Ganz seltsam:

Nichts bei mir verändert, bin einfach nur online.

Seit einer 1/2 Stunde kommt bei Aufruf der Startseite 
ganz oben im Browser-Fenster ständig diese Fehlermeldung:

*Parse error*:  syntax error, unexpected '<' in */www/htdocs/w00665de/SPS-Forum/includes/block/html.php(95) : eval()'d code* on line *1
*


----------



## dariyos (25 August 2014)

F5 drücken und evtl. Browser neu starten, dann sollte es weg sein..


----------



## SoftMachine (25 August 2014)

.
Ja, danke

Es ist (nach mehrmaligen <F5>) und etlichen Neuaufruf der Startseite endlich verschwunden 

Gruss


----------



## dariyos (26 August 2014)

Tapatalk wurde soeben geupdated. 

Wenn irgendwas mit Tapatalk nicht mehr funktionieren sollte, bitte melden.


----------



## dariyos (29 Oktober 2014)

- Sicherheitsupdate auf v4.2.2 PL2


----------



## manseluk (1 Dezember 2014)

Wenn ich auf "Was ist neu?" --> "Aktivitäten" klicke kommt die Meldung, dass mir die Berechtigung fehlt (so weit korrekt). Nun kann ich mich entweder abmelden oder zurück zur Startseite wechseln per Link. Klicke ich diesen Link an, werde ich auf http://www.sps-forum.de/forum.php.php weitergeleitet anstellte von http://www.sps-forum.de/forum.php
Ich weiss, nur ein kleines Detail, doch die können es in unserer Branche ausmachen


----------



## dariyos (1 Dezember 2014)

also wenn ich den Link "Startseite" anklicke werde ich auf http://www.sps-forum.de/forum.php geleitet.


----------



## manseluk (1 Dezember 2014)

Auch in diesem Fenster? (Siehe unten Links)


----------



## hucki (1 Dezember 2014)

Da ist wohl ein ".php" zuviel im Link.


----------



## dariyos (1 Dezember 2014)

getestet mit IE und Firefox


welchen Browser benutzt du?


----------



## bike (1 Dezember 2014)

Also auch mit  Firefox und Konqueror wird hier alles korrekt angezeigt.

good job 


bike


----------



## dariyos (1 Dezember 2014)

Hab doch noch gar nichts gemacht?


----------



## hucki (1 Dezember 2014)

dariyos schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 26391
> 
> 
> getestet mit IE und Firefox
> ...


Maxthon v4.4.1.5000.

Auf der Seite http://www.sps-forum.de/activity.php
bei mir in der Quelltext-Anzeige Zeile 358:


----------



## manseluk (2 Dezember 2014)

Firefox 31.2.0

Und der Link hat bei mir immer noch ein .php zu viel.

Edit: Der Quelltext der Zeilen 356 - 360 


356 <div align="">
    357 <a rel="nofollow" href="login.php?do=logout&logouthash=1417502775-385502e4ab99835d196216af09be489932772753">Abmelden</a>
    358 <a href="forum.php.php">Startseite</a>
359 </div></div>
        360 </div>


----------



## dariyos (2 Dezember 2014)

komisch...

ist das bei anderen browsern bei dir auch so?


----------



## manseluk (2 Dezember 2014)

Habs gerade mit dem Internetexplorer ausprobiert. Dort tritt der Fehler nicht auf. Andere Browser kann / darf ich von meinem Arbeitsplatz aus nicht verwenden. Event. pfuscht auch irgendeines der Hintergrundtools meines Arbeitgebers dazwischen.


----------



## dariyos (3 Dezember 2014)

*Wartung 03.12.2014 *

- Beitragsdanke Zähler wurde aktualisiert
- Update Tapatalk 5.3.1


----------



## hucki (11 Dezember 2014)

Ich finde das Kürzel dieses Smileys 8) etwas unglücklich gewählt.

Ich weiß gar nicht, wie oft ich es schon in Posts anderer User gesehen hab' und wie oft es mir selbst auch passiert ist, dass man eine Zahl in Klammern schreiben wollte, die auf 8 endete, und dies dann immer als Smiley interpretiert wird.
Und Zahlen in einem SPS-Forum sind ja nun wirklich nichts besonderes. Ich weiß, man kann dann einfach ein Leerzeichen zwischen setzen. Aber irgendwie sieht das auch immer "komisch" aus.
Zumal man die Interpretation als Smiley meist gar nicht gleich mitbekommt, sondern vielmehr erst später bemerkt.


----------



## PN/DP (11 Dezember 2014)

*[PLAIN]-Tag*

Ich glaube das Kürzel [noparse]8)[/PLAIN] für diesen Smiley 8) hat nicht das Forum verbrochen...
Wenn man überhaupt keine Smileys im Beitrag haben will, dann kann man die automatische Umwandlung via Beitrags-Option "Grafische Smileys deaktivieren" abschalten. 
Man kann aber auch gezielt die Interpretation einzelner Zeichenfolgen abschalten, indem man sie in [noparse][/noparse]-Tags setzt (kein Button für diesen Tag, muß man manuell tippen).

Harald


----------



## hucki (11 Dezember 2014)

Da ist das Leerzeichen aber noch die einfachere Variante.

Das Problem bei diesem Smiley ist ja, das es ungewollt und meist *unbemerkt* aus dem normalen Schreibfluss heraus entsteht, während die anderen gezielt eingefügt werden. Ein Nase zwischen Brille und Mund könnte da z.B. schon Abhilfe schaffen.


----------



## dariyos (16 Dezember 2014)

- Update Tapatalk 5.3.2


----------



## dariyos (20 Januar 2015)

*Zur Info:*
Im Laufe des Tages wird ein Sicherheitspatch eingespielt, 

das Forum wird für eine kurze Zeit nicht erreichbar sein.


----------



## dariyos (20 Januar 2015)

Forum wieder Online.

- Sicherheitsupdate auf v4.2.2 PL4


----------



## dariyos (28 Januar 2015)

- Update Tapatalk 5.4.1


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 Februar 2015)

Ich habe heute mal nach einem Uralten Beitrag gesucht. Leider geht der Link nicht mehr.

http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1960

Ist das was in der Versenkung verschwunden ?


----------



## dariyos (4 Februar 2015)

Wo hast du den Link denn rausgekramt, der müsste schon mehr als Uralt sein...

Ich wusste nichtmal, dass wir phpBB2 als Forensoftware installiert hatten.. das war lang vor meiner Zeit 

Ich vermute mal, dass damals beim Umzug von phpBB2 auf vBulletin etwas schief gelaufen ist.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (4 Februar 2015)

Ich glaube der ist von 2008


----------



## dariyos (4 Februar 2015)

ist das zufällig dieser Beitrag hier? 

http://www.sps-forum.de/stammtisch/1960-iec-1131-3-a.html

Laut der Thread ID müsste es der hier sein, ist von 2004 
...komischerweise kann ich in der Tapatalk-App den alten Link sogar öffnen... dieser verweist mich dann auf diesen Thread.

im Browser am Laptop kommt: Page not found


----------



## dariyos (9 Februar 2015)

[h=2][/h] 		 				 					 					 				 				 		- Update Tapatalk 5.4.2


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Februar 2015)

dariyos schrieb:


> ist das zufällig dieser Beitrag hier?
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/stammtisch/1960-iec-1131-3-a.html
> 
> ...



Hallo Dariyos. Nein, das war er nicht. Das muss irgendwas mit Bubblesort zu tun haben. Ist aber für mich jetzt nicht mehr so wichtig.


----------



## holgermaik (14 Februar 2015)

Hallo dariyos

Code Einbettungen werden vom System automatisch in "courier new" gesetzt.
Seit dem letzten Update von MS ist die Schriftart leider bei Vista SP2 und Windows Server 2008 so stark versaut, dass ein Lesen fast unmöglich ist.
Währe es denkbar eine Schrift vom System zu wählen die besser lesbar ist?

```
TestCode zum Lesen, die soll als Beispiel dienen
```



Grüsse Holger

Nachtrag:
Wer die Möglichkeit hat, sollte auf KB3013455 verzichten!


----------



## dariyos (10 März 2015)

- Update Tapatalk 5.4.3


----------



## PN/DP (10 März 2015)

Warum eigentlich kann man mit der Forumssuche nicht nach '*ANY*' oder '*OUT*' suchen?


			
				vBulletin-Systemmitteilung schrieb:
			
		

> Ihre Suchanfrage erzielte keine Treffer. Bitte versuchen Sie es mit anderen Suchbegriffen.



Harald


----------



## dariyos (11 März 2015)

Hallo Holger,

ist es nun besser mit der Code-Schrift? 

habe mal "Courier" anstatt "Courier New" genommen.


----------



## holgermaik (12 März 2015)

Hallo
Die Schrift ist so jetzt gut lesbar.
Danke


----------



## dariyos (21 April 2015)

- Update Tapatalk Version 5.4.4


----------



## dariyos (11 Mai 2015)

- Update Tapatalk Version 5.5.0
- Update Tapatalk Version 5.5.1
- Update Tapatalk Version 5.5.2
- Update Tapatalk Version 5.5.3
- Update Tapatalk Version 5.5.4
- Update Tapatalk Version 5.5.5


----------



## PN/DP (15 Juli 2015)

In letzter Zeit kommt zumindest bei mir gehäuft vor, daß in den Beitrag eingebettete Anhänge nicht angezeigt werden können.
Wie gerade hier:


404 Name not found schrieb:


> Vllt hilft dir ja das Bild:



Liegt das am Forum oder am Beitragsschreiber?

Harald


----------



## dariyos (16 Juli 2015)

Das Bild in dem Beitrag funktioniert doch? also bei mir wirds angezeigt..


----------



## PinkPanther32 (16 Juli 2015)

ich kann es auch nicht sehen. also das gleiche problem. bist nicht alleine Harald ;-)


----------



## dariyos (16 Juli 2015)

nochmal in den Beitrag reingeschaut? 

vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ers heut morgen wieder editiert hat und das Bild neu hochgeladen hat. 
ich weiss ja nicht wie er das Bild hochgeladen hat, aber viel falsch machen kann man da nicht. 

Edit: 
Habs mit meinem Account und mit einem normalen User Account getestet, beides mal seh ich das Bild, jedoch nur die Miniaturansicht, und wenn ich drauf klicke erscheint das große Bild. 
Also ein Rechte-Problem ist es sicher nicht.

siehe Bilder.

ihr könnt auch mal testweise hier ein Bild hochladen, normal funktionierts ohne Probleme


----------



## PN/DP (16 Juli 2015)

Hier sehe ich auch nichts, obwohl eingeloggt:


spirit schrieb:


> es will mir nicht gelingen, beispielsweise Werte in einem DB auf Null zu vergleichen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mein IE11 zeigt die gleichen Platzhalter wie wenn nicht eingeloggt. Draufklicken hat keinen Effekt. 
Die Linkadresse an dem oberen Platzhalterbild
[IMG]http://www.sps-forum.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=29309&stc=1[/IMG]
funktioniert nicht, wenn ich sie extra in die Browser-Adresszeile kopiere
http://www.sps-forum.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=29309&stc=1 

PS: manchmal beim Surfen auf den Forumsseiten meldet mein IE11 daß irgendwas mit "Silverlight" blockiert wurde. Kann das damit was zu tun haben?

Harald


----------



## dariyos (16 Juli 2015)

Nein, ich denke nicht, dass Silverlight in der Forensoftware verwendet wird. 

hmm... das ist schon eher merkwürdig, da seh ich nämlich auch nichts, ich prüfe das mal.
Danke


edit:

ich habe versucht den Fehler zu reproduzieren, bei mir klappt der Bilder/Anhangs-Upload immer.
*
Nochmal für alle eine Anleitung*
Man klickt auf das "Grafik einfügen" Icon, klickt, wählt das Tab "vom Computer" aus -> Durchsuchen -> Nach Auswahl des Bildes -> Hochladen klicken. 






ich habe spirit und 404 Name not Found mal angeschrieben, ob sie den Fehler reproduzieren können, bzw sie mir eine genaue Beschreibung geben können, wie sie beim Bilderupload vorgehen. 

ihr könnts hier gerne mal testen


----------



## PN/DP (16 Juli 2015)

dariyos schrieb:


> Nein, ich denke nicht, dass Silverlight in der Forensoftware verwendet wird.


Bei mir kam gerade wieder "Silverlight wurde blockiert, da es veraltet ist und aktualisiert werden muss."
(ich habe nur das SPS-Forum im IE11 Browser offen)



Ob das von den Google Ads kommt?
Die sorgen auf meinem Android-Tablett auch oft für mehrfache Abstürze und Restarts des Browsers :twisted:

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (16 Juli 2015)

Irgendwie kann ich auch nicht einen Anhang im Beitrag einfügen und gleichzeitig anhängen (ich meine das ging "früher") - es geht immer nur eins von beiden, zumindest bei der Vorschau löscht der Beitragseditor immer den jeweils anderen Anhang. Wenn ich den Anhang an der Cursorposition einfügen lasse, dann verschwindet das "Anhang" am Beitragsende. Wenn ich das Attach-Tag aus dem Beitrag lösche, dann kann ich wieder anhängen.

Harald


----------



## dariyos (20 Juli 2015)

Du meinst wahrscheinlich die Miniaturansicht, die erstellt wird, sobald man ein Bild hochlädt.

Es ist so:

Du kannst mehrere Bilder hochladen - an mehreren Positionen eines Beitrags - per IMG Uploader (Bildsymbol in der Tool-Leiste) oder eben über Anhänge verwalten. 

Von diesen Bildern werden automatisch Miniaturansichten erstellt, die dann im unteren Bereich eines Beitrags erscheinen. 
Wenn du z.B. eine .pdf hochlädst, kannst du das pdf ebenfalls an einer beliebigen Stelle positionieren. Das PDF erscheint dann aber nur an der positionierten Stelle - und *nicht *zusätzlich in der Miniaturansicht.



> Wenn ich den Anhang an der Cursorposition einfügen lasse, dann  verschwindet das "Anhang" am Beitragsende. Wenn ich das Attach-Tag aus  dem Beitrag lösche, dann kann ich wieder anhängen.



Beim Upload eines Anhangs, muss man darauf achten, dass man erst *nachdem *man die Datei hochgeladen hat, den Cursor in eine beliebige Stelle des Textes setzt und dann erst auf *An Cursorposition einfügen (1)* klickt.
Dann nimmt er auch garantiert die ausgewählte Stelle und setzt den Anhang nicht oben oder unten hin. 

Beispiel:






Wenn man auf Beitrag bearbeiten geht, sieht man, dass es 5 Anhänge sind, die 3 Bilder erscheinen zusätzlich in der Miniaturansicht und an den positionierten Stellen, und die 2 pdfs erscheinen *nur *an den positionierten Stellen und nicht in der Miniaturansicht.


----------



## dariyos (21 Juli 2015)

ich habe soeben erfahren, dass unsere jetztige vBulletin-Version (derzeit die aktuellste Version 4.2.2 PL 4) möglicherweise Probleme mit unserer PHP-Version haben könnte und der Fehler evtl. daher kommen kann (muss aber nicht).

Mit der neuen Forum-Version (derzeit 4.2.3 Beta) sollten einige Fehler behoben sein. 
Beim nächsten Forum-Update müssen wir das weiterhin beobachten und testen.


----------



## dariyos (27 Juli 2015)

Ich möchte nochmal das Thema "Text nach Timeout nicht mehr vorhanden" hervorbringen. 

Undzwar habe ich mich jetzt mal die Zeit genommen und das gründlich getestet - da ich das nie nachvollziehen konnte und selbst nicht reproduzieren konnte.
Der Support konnte den Fehler auch nicht reproduzieren. 
Nun habe ichs geschafft und habe eine Vermutung!

Ich denke es liegt am Bearbeiten des bereits (autosave) gespeicherten Textes oder  evtl. am Switchen der Tabs im Browser während dem Schreiben eines  Beitrags.

Zu meinem Vorgehen: 
Ich habe einen Beitrag mit mehreren Zeilen verfasst, dieser wurde öfters mal gespeichert (gelber Hinweis im Editor "Gespeichert). 

Ich wartete einige Minuten und switchte die Browser-Tabs.
dann änderte ich Wörter aus den ersten Zeilen, fügte ein paar Zeilenumbrüche hinzu, schrieb neue Zeilen - fügte einen neuen Satz in die erste Zeile hinzu. 
Schrieb erneut eine Zeile, wartete und klickte auf "Antworten" und siehe da - ich wurde ausgeloggt, da die Session vorbei war (Timeout 15 Minuten).
Ich meldete mich erneut an und der Text war tatsächlich verschwunden! 

Normalweise sollte nun im Editor "Gespeicherten Text wiederherstellen" stehen - stand da aber nicht.
Beim Klick auf "Antworten" kam die Meldung dass der eingegebene Text zu kurz sei.
Ich klickte 3x auf den "zurück"-Button des Browsers, und fand zufällig meinen Text wieder.

siehe Screenshots:






















Ich denke es geht euch oft auch so, dass ihr einen langen Beitrag schreibt, ne Pause macht, in andere Browser-Tabs klickt und nach der Session-Timeout wieder in eurem Beitrag weiterschreibt, 
die ersten Zeilen ändert/anpasst/etwas hinzufügt oder löscht und dann euer Beitrag nach dem Absenden weg ist. 

Ich habe das dem Support geschrieben, ich hoffe die können den Fehler nun auch reproduzieren. 
Evtl. kann ich es noch Abgrenzen, obs am Switchen der Tabs liegt, oder am nachträglichen Bearbeiten des Textes. Wobei das eigentlich deren Aufgabe ist. 


Die vorübergehenden Lösungen sind:

- den kompletten Text in die Zwischenablage kopieren (STRG + C) 
- Beim Einloggen ins Forum den Haken bei "angemeldet bleiben" setzen. 

Ich hoffe sie finden die Ursache und pflegen das in die neue Foren-Version 4.2.3 ein, damit der Fehler bei uns auch nicht mehr auftaucht. 
Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## PN/DP (27 Juli 2015)

Bei mir tritt der Fehler eigentlich IMMER auf wenn ich während dem Schreiben ausgeloggt werde (egal welcher Browser). (Ich meine, auch ohne Tabs zu wechseln.) Ich habe mir mittlerweile angewöhnt, IMMER zuerst den kompletten Text in die Zwischenablage zu kopieren, bevor ich in die Vorschau oder Antworten gehe. Auch dem automatisch "gespeicherten" Text kann man nicht trauen. Der entspricht in den seltensten Fällen dem letzten Stand meines Beitragsentwurfs. Egal wie oft zwischendurch "Gespeichert" eingeblendet wurde - es scheint nicht wirklich gespeichert zu werden...
Wenn man schon keine korrekte Funktion mehr hinkriegt vor lauter "intelligenter" Funktionen: es wäre Mega-intelligent, bei Klicken auf "Antworten" oder "Erweitert" oder "Vorschau" zuerst den Text automatisch zu speichen (aber auch wirklich richtig speichern!) und dann erst die gewünschte Funktion aufzurufen. Dann wäre der Text bei Fehlschlägen noch verfügbar.

Harald


----------



## RONIN (27 Juli 2015)

@Harald *ACK*

Kann ich nur bestätigen. Genauso wie Harald es schrieb.

Langen Betrag tippen (kann sein das ich Tabs wechseln muss um Zusatzinfo oder Links zu suchen)
Speichern / Vorschau drücken
Anmeldedialog
Anmelden und warten bis Weiterleitung
Text weg (zu kurz)
STRG+V oder 3xZurück.

Wüsste nicht das schon mal anders gesehen zu haben. Hab aber immer dem Browser (Operav12/Vivaldi) die Schuld gegeben.


----------



## dariyos (28 Juli 2015)

Danke für eure Meldungen. 

Ich konnte das nun auch mit allen Browsern (Firefox, Internet Explorer 11, Opera und Google Chrome) testen und feststellen, dass es sich überall gleich verhält.
Der Text wird nach dem Logout (wenn überhaupt) entweder teilweise wiederhergestellt, oder taucht erst gar nicht auf (in den meisten Fällen).
Dabei hat auch das Wechseln der Tabs keine Rolle gespielt, ich hatte es auch ohne weitere Tabs getestet. 
Selbst im vBulletin-Supportforum habe ich das feststellen können - die haben die gleiche Forensoftware und Version.

Es liegt also nicht an uns oder an unserem Server und ich behaupte es ist ein Software-Fehler, weil irgendwas bei der Speicherung schief geht oder sonst was.
Ich habe alle Tests dokumentiert und diese in deren Supportforum geschrieben. 
Ich melde mich wieder wenns was neues gibt. 

wie gesagt, bis dahin folgendene Übergangslösungen:

- den kompletten Text in die Zwischenablage kopieren (STRG + C) 
- Beim Einloggen ins Forum den Haken bei "angemeldet bleiben" setzen.

gerne können sich weitere User melden, bei denen das auch so ist, nicht dass gerade wir drei ein Ausnahmefall sind...


----------



## bike (28 Juli 2015)

Das selbe kenne ich auch mit konqueror und firefox und einem anderem OS.
Daher kopiere ich den Inhalt in klipper und nach dem erneuten Anmelden wird der Text wieder hergestellt.
Bisher dachte ich es liegt an meinem OS.


bike


----------



## dariyos (29 Juli 2015)

Eine Antwort vom Support:



> So, ich hab das nun auch schon einmal nachvollziehen können.
> 
> Folgendes passiert:
> 
> ...



Es ist nun zwischenzeitlich eine neue Forenversion erschienen. 
Ich hoffe, die fixen diesen Fehler, und pflegen das nachträglich in die neue Version mit ein. 

@PN/DP, ich habe ihnen deinen Vorschlag zur Speicherung des Textes mitgeteilt, falls sie noch keinen Lösungsansatz haben. 

*Zum Thema Anhänge: *
Da die neue Forensoftware keine Probleme mit unserer jetzigen PHP-Version machen wird, wäre dieses Problem dann auch gelöst.


Danke für eure Meldungen und Mithilfe


*
Ich habe noch etwas anderes:*
Mir wurde gemeldet, dass sich das Abonnement eines bestimmten Unterforums von Zeit zu Zeit von selbst löscht. 
D.h. Man klickt den grünen Haken (=nicht abonniert) neben einem Unterforum, wählt die Benachrichtigungsart aus, klickt auf Abonnement hinzufgen. 
Dann sollte der Haken nicht mehr grün sein. Es erscheint dann ein schwarzes Symbol mit einem weißen Strich in der Mitte. (=Abonniert)

Und eben nach einer Zeit, löscht sich, laut User, das Abonnement von selbst - und der Haken wird wieder grün.

Ist euch derartiges mal aufgefallen?
Ich habe das nun seit ein paar Tagen mit zwei Kollegen getestet - bisher bleibt das Symbol schwarz (=Forum abonniert).

Ich bin nämlich der Meinung, dass der User das Abonnement ausversehen von selbst löscht, in dem er z.B. den Link in der Benachrichtigungsmail zum Abbestellen des Abos anklickt, oder vllt wieder ausversehen auf das Symbol kommt. 

Kann das jemand mal ausprobieren?
 Einfach mal ein Unterforum für ein paar Tage abonnieren und schauen, ob sich das Abonnement löscht, in dem wieder der Haken angezeigt wird, anstatt das schwarze Symbol.
*
Edit: *
der Fall scheint erledigt zu sein.


----------



## dariyos (3 August 2015)

- Update Tapatalk v5.5.7


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 August 2015)

Hallo dariyos,
der Marlob hat mich Gestern zu folgenden Thread angeschrieben:

http://www.sps-forum.de/stammtisch/78237-8-sps-forum-regional-stammtisch-nrw-umfrage-termin.html

Da wollte er die Umfrage Öffentlich haben, damit er sich mit dem betreffenden Usern abstimmen kann und
andere vielleicht die Umfrage anklicken, wenn Sie sehen wenn ein Forumskollege zur Veranstaltung geht.

Er kann aber nicht sehen wer geklickt hat und war sich nicht sicher ob er den Button 'Öffentlich' angeklickt
hat. Hat er aber und ich konnte die Umfrage mit den Usern sehen. Heute morgen habe ich auch abgestimmt
und dann ist für mich der Button auch weg, davor war er noch da.




Ich habe das bei dem IE9 und Safari, kannst du dir das mal bitte anschauen.


----------



## dariyos (4 August 2015)

Soweit alles normal, der Button wurde da noch nie angezeigt (nach dem Abstimmen), du musst auf die Teilnehmerzahl (rechts neben den Balken) klicken, um das Umfrageergebnis zu sehen, nachdem du an der Umfrage teilgenommen hast.

ansonsten ist für alle User, die nicht abgestimmt haben, der Button "Umfrageergebnis anzeigen" sichtbar.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 August 2015)

Ok, das haben der Marlob und ich als sehr, sehr, sehr langjährige 
User nicht gleich erkannt. Ist die Forumssoftware eigentlich mit
TIA verwandt, das ist ja bekanntlich auch so intuitiv.


----------



## dariyos (6 August 2015)

- Upgrade Forensoftware auf vB 4.2.3 

Das Forum ist wieder für alle wie gewohnt erreichbar.
Das Suchindex muss neu erstellt werden, das lass ich gerade laufen.

*edit: *
Suchindex erfolgreich erstellt

Falls Probleme auftauchen sollten bitte hier melden


----------



## dariyos (11 August 2015)

- Update Tapatalk v5.5.8
- Update Tapatalk v5.5.9
- Update Tapatalk v5.5.10
- Update Tapatalk v5.5.11

*15.09.2015 *
-> Wartungsarbeiten durchgeführt
- Suchindex neu erstellt
- Beitragsdankezähler aktualisiert
- Foruminformationen aktualisiert
- Themeninformationen aktualsiiert

*22.09.2015*
- Update Tapatalk v5.6.0


----------



## PN/DP (19 Oktober 2015)

Bei einigen älteren Threads (älter als das letzte Forumsupdate?) funktionieren die Direkt-Links auf den Beitrag nicht mehr:
- die #nn oben rechts über dem Beitrag
- Auch der Button [>>] auf den letzten Thread-Beitrag in der übergeordneten Beitragsliste funktioniert da nicht.
- Auch der Button [>>] in einem Beitrags-Zitat funktioniert nicht.

z.B. beim 2. Beitrag in http://www.sps-forum.de/faq/15348-protool-winccflex-daten-lesen-schreiben-mit-vb-script.html



PN/DP schrieb:


> (Beitrag #2 in FAQ > Protool/WinCCflex Daten lesen / schreiben mit VB-Script)


Ein Klick auf das #2 oder Link kopieren und aufrufen http://www.sps-forum.de/faq/15348-protool-winccflex-daten-lesen-schreiben-mit-vb-script-post218815.html#post218815 
produziert diesen Fehler:


> *Warning*: file_exists(): open_basedir restriction in effect. File(faq.php/15348-protool-winccflex-daten-lesen-schreiben-mit-vb-script-post218815.html) is not within the allowed path(s): (/www/htdocs/w00665de/:/tmp:/usr/bin:/www/htdocs/w00665de:/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/share/php:/dev/urandom) in */www/htdocs/w00665de/SPS-Forum/dbseo.php* on line *320*
> 
> *Warning*: file_exists(): open_basedir restriction in effect. File(faq.php/15348-protool-winccflex-daten-lesen-schreiben-mit-vb-script-post218815.html) is not within the allowed path(s): (/www/htdocs/w00665de/:/tmp:/usr/bin:/www/htdocs/w00665de:/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/share/php:/dev/urandom) in */www/htdocs/w00665de/SPS-Forum/dbseo.php* on line *372*
> 
> *Warning*: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /www/htdocs/w00665de/SPS-Forum/dbseo.php:320) in */www/htdocs/w00665de/SPS-Forum/dbtech/dbseo/includes/class_core.php* on line *1908*



Harald


----------



## Kabeläffle (19 Oktober 2015)

*„Live Search“ funktioniert nicht mehr*

Hallo dariyos,

das kleine Suchfenster „Live Search“ funktioniert nicht mehr.
Wenn man den Cursor reinsetzt, kommt Augenblicklich folgende Meldung:

*Bitte Stichwort eingeben*
Mindestwortlänge: 3
Maximale Zeichenanzahl: 35
Maximale Ergebnisse: 50

Gruß
Kabeläffle


----------



## PN/DP (19 Oktober 2015)

Kabeläffle schrieb:


> Wenn man den Cursor reinsetzt, kommt Augenblicklich folgende Meldung:


Diese Hilfemeldung nicht weiter beachten und einfach weitertippen...

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (26 Oktober 2015)

Ob die automatische Sommerzeit-Erkennung bei eingeloggt in der Forumssoftware irgendwann mal richtig funktioniert?
Zumindest bei mir muß ich immer händisch "Sommerzeit-Korrektur aus" oder "Sommerzeit-Korrektur an" setzen. Bei "Sommerzeit automatisch erkennen" wird bei mir immer die falsche Uhrzeit angezeigt - möglicherweise genau vertauscht herum?

Betrifft ganz unten auf Forumsseiten:


> Alle Zeitangaben in WEZ +1. Es ist jetzt <hh:mm> Uhr.


Einstellbar in: Mein Benutzerkonto > Einstellungen ändern # Datum & Zeit

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (26 Oktober 2015)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Bei einigen älteren Threads (älter als das letzte Forumsupdate?) funktionieren die Direkt-Links auf den Beitrag nicht mehr:
> [...]
> z.B. [...]
> http://www.sps-forum.de/faq/15348-protool-winccflex-daten-lesen-schreiben-mit-vb-script-post218815.html#post218815


Gibt es Hoffnung, daß das irgendwann wieder funktioniert?

Harald


----------



## dariyos (26 Oktober 2015)

Das ist richtig. Für die ausgeloggten Gäste muss ich die Sommer-/Winterzeit ebenso jedes mal manuell umstellen... Ärgerlich ... Das hatte ich beim letzten Mal schon beim Support angefragt, schon da gab es keine Lösung dazu.. Ich informiere euch sobald ich mehr weiß. 

Also nun auf SommerzeitKorrektur aus, wie du schon richtig beschrieben hast.


----------



## GLT (27 Oktober 2015)

LiveSearch-Suchfeld mit FF 41 nicht nutzbar?
Klickt man drauf, bekommt man ein Hinweisefenster, schliesst man dieses kann man nichts eingeben - goto start, daselbe.

Sorry - hab überlesen, dass oben schon angemerkt u. es einen Nutzungshinweis gibt.


----------



## dariyos (4 November 2015)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Bei einigen älteren Threads (älter als das letzte  Forumsupdate?) funktionieren die Direkt-Links auf den Beitrag nicht  mehr:
> [...]
> z.B. [...]
> http://www.sps-forum.de/faq/15348-protool-winccflex-daten-lesen-schreiben-mit-vb-script-post218815.html#post218815





PN/DP schrieb:


> Gibt es Hoffnung, daß das irgendwann wieder funktioniert?
> 
> Harald




sollte wieder funktionieren...


----------



## dariyos (4 November 2015)

- Update Tapatalk v5.6.1


----------



## PN/DP (5 November 2015)

PN/DP schrieb:


> automatische Sommerzeit-Erkennung bei eingeloggt in der Forumssoftware


Jetzt werden mir auch bei der Einstellung "Sommerzeit automatisch erkennen" alle Zeitangaben korrekt angezeigt. 


Bei den Einlogg-/Auslogg-Vorgängen zum Test ist mir aufgefallen, daß bei erfolgreichen Anmeldevorgängen die Registrierung fehlgeschlagener Anmeldeversuche offensichtlich nicht gelöscht wird, so daß man sich nach 5 fehlgeschlagenen Anmeldeversuchen innerhalb ??? Minuten für 15 Minuten nicht mehr anmelden kann, unabhängig davon ob man sich zwischenzeitlich korrekt erfolgreich anmelden konnte.


			
				vBulletin-Systemmitteilung schrieb:
			
		

> Sie haben einen falschen Benutzernamen oder ein falsches Kennwort eingegeben. *Die maximale Anzahl an Anmeldeversuchen wurde verbraucht. Bitte warten Sie 15 Minuten, bevor Sie eine erneute Anmeldung versuchen.* Vergessen Sie dabei nicht, auf die Groß-/Kleinschreibung des Kennwortes zu achten.




Außerdem wird mir seit gestern nach dem Einloggen häufig angezeigt:


			
				vBulletin-Systemmitteilung schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr Seitenaufruf konnte aufgrund eines fehlenden Securitytokens nicht verarbeitet werden.
> 
> Wenn Sie meinen, dass es sich dabei um einen Fehler handelt, wenden Sie sich bitte an den Administrator und beschreiben Sie genau, was Sie gemacht haben, bevor diese Meldung angezeigt wurde.




Außerdem ist es nach wie vor so, daß der Beitragstext vergessen wird, wenn man während dem Beitrag-Schreiben durch Timeout ausgeloggt wird...

Harald


----------



## dariyos (5 November 2015)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Jetzt werden mir auch bei der Einstellung "Sommerzeit automatisch erkennen" alle Zeitangaben korrekt angezeigt.



Ja das lag wahrscheinlich daran, dass die Serverzeit nicht rechtzeitig aktualisiert wurde. Normalerweise müsste bei allen Usern die richtige Zeit angezeigt werden.
Eingeloggter Zustand = aktuelle Serverzeit (Winter WEZ +1 / Sommer WEZ +2) 
Ausgeloggter Zustand  = Von mir eingestellte Zeit im Admin-Bereich

"Sommerzeit automatisch erkennen" scheint also zu funktionieren.



PN/DP schrieb:


> Bei den Einlogg-/Auslogg-Vorgängen zum Test ist mir aufgefallen, daß bei erfolgreichen Anmeldevorgängen die Registrierung fehlgeschlagener Anmeldeversuche offensichtlich nicht gelöscht wird, so daß man sich nach 5 fehlgeschlagenen Anmeldeversuchen innerhalb ??? Minuten für 15 Minuten nicht mehr anmelden kann, unabhängig davon ob man sich zwischenzeitlich korrekt erfolgreich anmelden konnte.


Das kann ich bisher nicht nachvollziehen. 
Wenn ich mich z.B. 3 Fehlanmeldungen habe, mich dann erfolgreich anmelde, wieder auslogge und falsch anmelde kommt bei mir wieder der 1. Versuch. 
Es kann aber mit deinem Securitytoken-Problem zusammenhängen.




PN/DP schrieb:


> Außerdem wird mir seit gestern nach dem Einloggen häufig angezeigt:
> 
> *vBulletin-Systemmitteilung*                                                        Ihr Seitenaufruf konnte aufgrund eines  fehlenden Securitytokens nicht verarbeitet werden...



Wie hast du deine Zeit im Profil nun eingestellt?
- WEZ +1 
- Sommerzeit automatisch erkennen

Stells dann bitte nochmal um auf "Sommerzeit-Korrektur aus" und teste erneut, ob das mit dem Securitytoken erneut vorkommt. 
Ich teste ebenfalls

*Edit:*
Ist das nach dem Einloggen oder nach dem Ausloggen so? Das müsste wenn dann nach dem Ausloggen erscheinen..



PN/DP schrieb:


> Außerdem ist es nach wie vor so, daß der Beitragstext vergessen wird, wenn man während dem Beitrag-Schreiben durch Timeout ausgeloggt wird...



Das Thema hatten wir schon durch, dazu gibt es nur die Lösung den Haken bei "angemeldet bleiben" zu setzen. 
Das ist ein Softwarefehler, der wahrscheinlich nicht behoben wird. 
Das liegt daran, dass der Editor ständig weiterspeichert (gelbes "Gespeichert" popup), obwohl der User bereits ausgeloggt ist (nach dem Timeout). 
Bei erneutem Einloggen fehlt dann der Text oder ist unvollständig, da dieser entweder nicht mehr zugeordnet werden kann, oder nur ein unvollständiger Text angezeigt wird.

Wenn du den Haken auf angemeldet bleiben setzt, speichert er ohne Probleme (weil der User eingeloggt bleibt), der Text geht dadurch nicht verloren und man muss nicht mehr zwischenspeichern.


----------



## PN/DP (5 November 2015)

Ich habe "WEZ +1" und "Sommerzeit automatisch erkennen" eingestellt.
Das mit dem angemeldet bleiben ist mir bekannt. Gefällt mir aber aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht, z.B. weil ich von verschiedenen Computern aus poste.
Das mit dem Securitytoken kommt, wenn ich beim Beitrag schreiben vom Timeout ausgeloggt werde und nach Klick auf [Vorschau] oder [Erweitert] zum Einloggen aufgefordert werde. Da melde ich mich erfolgreich an --> "Danke für Ihre Anmeldung, PN/DP". Nun sollte die (leider leere) Beitrags-Vorschau erscheinen - tut es aber öfters nicht --> es kommt die Meldung mit dem Securitytoken "Ihr Seitenaufruf konnte aufgrund eines fehlenden Securitytokens nicht verarbeitet werden"
zum Anmeldezähler:
Ich habe hier gerade den IE11.

Ich klicke im Forum oben rechts auf den Button [Anmelden]
Es erscheint der Anmeldedialog


			
				vBulletin-Systemmitteilung schrieb:
			
		

> Sie haben einen falschen Benutzernamen oder ein falsches Kennwort eingegeben. Bitte geben Sie die richtigen Daten ein. Vergessen Sie dabei nicht, auf die Groß-/Kleinschreibung des Kennwortes zu achten. Haben Sie vielleicht Ihr Kennwort vergessen?
> 
> Sie haben bisher 1 mal versucht, sich anzumelden. Nach dem 5. fehlerhaften Versuch ist eine Anmeldung für die nächsten 15 Minuten nicht mehr möglich.


Hier melde ich mich korrekt an. (ohne Haken bei "angemeldet bleiben")

Ich klicke oben rechts "Abmelden". --> "Sie haben sich erfolgreich vom Forum abgemeldet."


Ich klicke wieder oben rechts auf den Button [Anmelden]
--> Es erscheint der Anmeldedialog --> "Sie haben bisher 2 mal versucht..."
Hier melde ich mich korrekt an.
...
Das kann ich auf diese Art 5 mal machen, dann kommt "Sie haben bisher 5 mal versucht..."

Nun gebe ich korrekte Anmeldedaten ein, trotzdem erscheint *danach*


			
				vBulletin-Systemmitteilung schrieb:
			
		

> Sie haben einen falschen Benutzernamen oder ein falsches Kennwort eingegeben. *Die maximale Anzahl an Anmeldeversuchen wurde verbraucht. Bitte warten Sie 15 Minuten, bevor Sie eine erneute Anmeldung versuchen.*


Weitere Anmeldeversuche werden 15 Minuten lang sofort geblockt, der Anmeldedialog erscheint garnicht erst. Selbst wenn ich von anderen Computern im selben Firmennetzwerk die Anmeldung versuche, kommt ohne weitere Eingabe sofort die 15-Minuten-Sperrmeldung.


Nach > 15 Minuten klicke ich wieder oben rechts auf den Button [Anmelden]
--> "Sie haben bisher 6 mal versucht..." (!)
Nun gebe ich korrekte Anmeldedaten ein, werde aber sofort wieder für 15 Minuten gesperrt.

30 Minuten später fülle ich oben rechts zuerst die 2 Anmeldefelder aus und klicke danach auf [Anmelden]
Nun klappt das Anmelden.

Harald


----------



## dariyos (5 November 2015)

Hast du vielleicht irgendeine Internetkonfiguration, die beim Aufrufen unterschiedliche IPs zuweist (Proxy, TOR, ...)?

Wenn deine IP also zwischen mehreren wechseln sollte, kann das beschriebene Verhalten passieren.


----------



## PN/DP (5 November 2015)

Nicht daß ich wüßte. Den Test habe ich hier von meinem Desktop-PC in der Firma gemacht. Wir haben eine feste Internet-Leitung von der Telekom mit was-weiss-ich-wieviel MBit.

Der Anmelde-Zähler scheint auf der IP zu basieren. Wenn ich mit meinem Programmier-Notebook vom selben Firmennetzwerk den Anmeldedialog aufrufe (mit Firefox), dann wird mir die selbe Anzahl Anmeldeversuche wie beim Desktop-PC (mit IE) verkündet, noch bevor das Forum wissen kann wer ich bin.

Harald


----------



## dariyos (6 November 2015)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Nicht daß ich wüßte. Den Test habe ich hier von meinem Desktop-PC in der Firma gemacht. Wir haben eine feste Internet-Leitung von der Telekom mit was-weiss-ich-wieviel MBit.
> 
> Der Anmelde-Zähler scheint auf der IP zu basieren. Wenn ich mit meinem Programmier-Notebook vom selben Firmennetzwerk den Anmeldedialog aufrufe (mit Firefox), dann wird mir die selbe Anzahl Anmeldeversuche wie beim Desktop-PC (mit IE) verkündet, noch bevor das Forum wissen kann wer ich bin.
> 
> Harald




Wie ist denn dein Internetexplorer eingestellt? 

Internetoptionen -> Datenschutz -> *Mittel *(so ist es bei mir eingestellt)
Mit Firefox, als auch mit dem Internet Explorer 11 konnte ich das Verhalten nicht reproduzieren.

Ist es von Zuhause aus bzw. einem PC/Notebook außerhalb der Firma auch so? Bitte ggf. mal testen.

Welcher Style wird benutzt?


----------



## PN/DP (6 November 2015)

Ich werde am Wochenende mal testen.

Harald


----------



## derwestermann (16 November 2015)

Wie kann es sein, dass in den Stichpunkten die Zwischenablage eingetragen wird, wenn man auf "Thema erstellen" klickt. Das hat mich eben fast wahnsinnig gemacht!
Lösen konnte ich das nur, indem ich die Stichpunkte ganz löschte.

Gruß

der Kai


----------



## dariyos (17 November 2015)

derwestermann schrieb:


> Wie kann es sein, dass in den Stichpunkten die Zwischenablage eingetragen wird, wenn man auf "Thema erstellen" klickt. Das hat mich eben fast wahnsinnig gemacht!
> Lösen konnte ich das nur, indem ich die Stichpunkte ganz löschte.
> 
> Gruß
> ...




sollte nun gefixt sein, bitte nochmal testen / beobachten ob er die Tags automatisch reinschreibt.


----------



## dariyos (1 Dezember 2015)

- Update Tapatalk v5.6.2
- Update Tapatalk v5.6.3
- Update Tapatalk v5.6.4
- Update Tapatalk v5.6.5


----------



## dariyos (6 April 2016)

- Sprachpaket Deutsch (Du) aktualisiert
- Sprachpaket Deutsch (Sie) aktualisiert
- DamnComp - MemberMap 1.0.4b installiert
- ModernvB - Answer Forums
- Update Tapatalk v5.6.6
- Update Tapatalk v5.6.7
- Update Tapatalk v5.6.8
- Update Tapatalk v5.6.9
- Update Tapatalk v5.6.10


----------



## dariyos (31 Mai 2016)

- Update DBSeo v2.0.33

*erneute Suchmaschinenoptimierung *
- "Deadlinks" Ausgabe HTTP Statuscodes 404
- Weiterleitungen Canonical Urls
- Crawling-Fehler Google Webmastertools korrigiert
- Sitemap Testforum "Disallow" korrigiert


----------



## dariyos (24 Juni 2016)

*Update:*

*Sicherheitspatch:* vB 4.2.3 Patch Level 1


----------



## dariyos (29 Juni 2016)

- Sharriff-Social Media Buttons 
- Facebook Button NavTab
- Templateanpassungen PilzStyle / WagoStyle


----------



## dariyos (12 Juli 2016)

- Update DBSeo v2.0.34


----------



## Krumnix (21 Juli 2016)

Impressum und Datenschutzerklärung. Ich finde da irgendwie nichts, was das Thema Datenschutz angeht. Insbesondere, nachdem nun auch Facebook und der andere Kram hier verknüpft ist.
Z.B. wie unter http://www.ilweos.de/impressum.html oder unter http://www.e-recht24.de
Sollte man besser mal nachtragen, bevor einer dieser Abmahn-Anwälten hier reinschaut.....


----------



## testuser (21 Juli 2016)

impressum steht unten in dem blauen balken ganz links.


----------



## GUNSAMS (21 Juli 2016)

testuser schrieb:


> impressum steht unten in dem blauen balken ganz links.



Bei mir ganz rechts.....


----------



## testuser (21 Juli 2016)

natürlich, *duckundweg*


----------



## Krumnix (21 Juli 2016)

Ja, aber keine Datenschutzerklärung..... Das muss auch rein


----------



## dariyos (22 Juli 2016)

danke für den Hinweis,

einen Teil hatten wir schon in den Forenregeln definiert unter *2. Rechte des Betreibers*, diese habe ich nun auch in unser Impressum gepackt, zusätzlich die Datenschutzerklärungen für Twitter, Facebook, Google+, Google Analytics, Google Adsense und unserem Newsletter.


----------



## dariyos (22 Juli 2016)

Update:

- neues Unterforum: Gebäudeautomatisierung ->entspr. Themen verschoben
- englisches Sprachpaket
- automatische Sprachenerkennung vom Browser
- Impressum angepasst: Datenschutzerklärung für Facebook, Twitter, Google+, Google Adsense, Google Analytics, Newsletter


----------



## magier (2 August 2016)

Gibt es - sofern hier nicht schon mal diskutiert - die Möglichkeit, das alte Themen automatisch nach 12 Monaten nach dem letzten geschriebenen Beitrag gescholssen werden ? Siehe z.B. von Heute: http://www.sps-forum.de/stammtisch/67888-welche-arbeitskleidung-tragt-ihr-3.html?posted=1#post628607

Ein Moderator könnte die ja im Bedarfsfall wiedereröffnen .

Mfg


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 August 2016)

magier schrieb:


> Gibt es - sofern hier nicht schon mal diskutiert - die Möglichkeit, das alte Themen automatisch nach 12 Monaten nach dem letzten geschriebenen Beitrag gescholssen werden ? Siehe z.B. von Heute: http://www.sps-forum.de/stammtisch/67888-welche-arbeitskleidung-tragt-ihr-3.html?posted=1#post628607
> 
> Ein Moderator könnte die ja im Bedarfsfall wiedereröffnen .
> 
> Mfg



Finde ich nicht gut, bei einen Technik Forum können Themen auch nach Jahren
Aktuell sein. Da sollten erweiterte Fragen möglich sein. 

Bei deinen genannten Thema ist es einfach nur Spamm.


----------



## dariyos (3 August 2016)

Update:

Sicherheitspatch: vB 4.2.3 PatchLevel 2


----------



## dariyos (3 August 2016)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht gut, bei einen Technik Forum können Themen auch nach Jahren
> Aktuell sein. Da sollten erweiterte Fragen möglich sein.
> 
> Bei deinen genannten Thema ist es einfach nur Spamm.



ich schließe mich meinem Vorredner an.


----------



## dariyos (23 September 2016)

*Update: *
Tapatalk  vb40_5.6.11
DragonByte SEO v2.0.36


----------



## dariyos (7 Oktober 2016)

*Update:*
_alte Addons deinstalliert_
- vbglossar
- vbmembermap
- vbgooglemapme
- vbgooglemaphse
- vaultwiki
- vbseo
- vbsuperpm
- vbenterprisetranslator


----------



## dariyos (21 Oktober 2016)

*Update: *
Tapatalk  vb40_5.6.13


----------



## dariyos (10 November 2016)

- Cookie-Timeout von 600sec auf 1200sec erhöht.

Somit wird man erst nach 20 Minuten vom System ausgeloggt. 
D.h man hat dann auch mehr Zeit einen Beitrag zu verfassen ohne dass dieser verloren geht, weil man bereits nach 10 Minuten ausgeloggt wurde. 

Zu empfehlen ist den Haken "angemeldet bleiben?" zu setzen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 November 2016)

Hallo.

Bei einem Laptop von mir muss ich mich jedesmal im Forum anmelden. Keine Ahnung warum das so ist. Aber egal. Seit heute bekomme ich nach der Anmeldung eine Fehlermeldung





Klicke ich dann auf den Link "Forum" ist aller wieder gut.


----------



## dariyos (18 November 2016)

Hallo, danke für deine Meldung!

Ich habe das Forum heute auf SSL umgestellt. (https in der URL).

Am Montag werden alle http Urls zu https weitergeleitet.
Dann sollte es keine Weiterleitungsschwierigkeiten mehr geben.

Bis dahin bitte direkt https in die Browserzeile eingeben (oder auf "Forum"/Logo klicken)

https://www.sps-forum.de ist die neue URL


----------



## dariyos (21 November 2016)

Alle http URLs wurden nun zu https (sichere Verbindung) weitergeleitet

das seht ihr an dem grünen Schloss vor der SPS-Forum URL

Falls noch was sein sollte, könnt ihr euch gerne melden - danke


----------



## Morymmus (21 November 2016)

Hallo,

ich hatte gerade folgenden Effekt:
Ich habe am 18.11. in diesem Thread geantwortet => Problem - Instanz übernimmt Signale von FB nicht
Post Nr 17 ist hier im Forum nur unvollständig angekommen. Diesen hatte ich vom Sofa aus mit dem Handy geschrieben und per Tapatalk übertragen.
Bei mir lokal auf dem Telefon ist der Text auch komplett, hier im Forum allerdings halt nicht.


----------



## dariyos (22 November 2016)

Hallo, 

wahrscheinlich gabs es da noch Weiterleitungsprobleme, erst am Montag wurden alle http Links zu https weitergeleitet und auch in der Config der Tapatalk App geändert,

bitte beobachten und falls es wieder auftritt bitte nochmals melden. danke


----------



## dariyos (9 Januar 2017)

- PHP Version aktualisiert zu php 5.6


----------



## hucki (17 Januar 2017)

Wenn ich im WYSIWYG-Editor Code einfüge und dann auf die Vorschau (PS: oder direkt Posten) gehe, löscht die Forumssoftware beim ersten Mal immer den ersten Zeilenumbruch und alle Leerzeilen werden verdoppelt:

```
U     #Taster_1      FP    #FM1
      X     #SS1
      UN    #SS2
      =     #SS1


      U     #Taster_2
      FP    #FM2
      X     #SS2
      UN    #SS1
      =     #SS2


      O     #SS1
      O     #SS2
      =     #Lampe
```
Bei weiteren Vorschauen bleibt er dann so.


Im Standardeditor bleibt er dagegen original:

```
U     #Taster_1
      FP    #FM1
      X     #SS1
      UN    #SS2
      =     #SS1

      U     #Taster_2
      FP    #FM2
      X     #SS2
      UN    #SS1
      =     #SS2

      O     #SS1
      O     #SS2
      =     #Lampe
```
 Was macht der WYSIWYG-Editor mit dem Code und kann man das irgendwie verhindern?

Das Umschalten ist zwar eine Lösung, aber nur, wenn man es nicht vorher vergisst.


----------



## dariyos (20 Januar 2017)

Test FF (Direkt Antworten-Fenster)


```
U     #Taster_1
      FP    #FM1
      X     #SS1
      UN    #SS2
      =     #SS1

      U     #Taster_2
      FP    #FM2
      X     #SS2
      UN    #SS1
      =     #SS2

      O     #SS1
      O     #SS2
      =     #Lampe
```


Test FF (erweiterter Editor)

```
U     #Taster_1
      FP    #FM1
      X     #SS1
      UN    #SS2
      =     #SS1

      U     #Taster_2
      FP    #FM2
      X     #SS2
      UN    #SS1
      =     #SS2

      O     #SS1
      O     #SS2
      =     #Lampe
```

Vorschau Test FF:





Welchen Browser benutzt du denn? mit dem Firefox funktioniert alles ganz gut.


----------



## hucki (20 Januar 2017)

dariyos schrieb:


> Welchen Browser benutzt du denn?


Maxthon v4.4.8.2000


----------



## hucki (20 Januar 2017)

Test mit Win10 Microsoft Edge 38.14393.0.0

Standard-Editor (wie Original):

```
U     #Taster_1
      FP    #FM1
      X     #SS1
      UN    #SS2
      =     #SS1

      U     #Taster_2
      FP    #FM2
      X     #SS2
      UN    #SS1
      =     #SS2

      O     #SS1
      O     #SS2
      =     #Lampe
```

WYSIWYG-Editor:

```
U     #Taster_1
      FP    #FM1
      X     #SS1
      UN    #SS2
      =     #SS1
      U     #Taster_2
      FP    #FM2
      X     #SS2
      UN    #SS1
      =     #SS2
      O     #SS1
      O     #SS2
      =     #Lampe
```
Hier sind bei mir anschliessend die Leerzeilen weg.


Der Code ist von S7 (oder anderer Editor) entnommen, nicht dem Forum. Letzterer ändert sich nach der ersten Vorschau dann bei mir auch nicht mehr, scheint also schon "in Form gebracht" zu sein.



PS: Mit FF funktioniert es auch bei mir ohne Fehler. Ich möchte FF aber trotzdem nicht.


----------



## dariyos (20 Januar 2017)

erstmal vielen dank für deine Tests.

Bitte hab Verständnis dafür, dass dass Forum nicht für alle Browser kompatibel sein kann. 
Dazu ändern sich die Browser zu schnell und sind nicht immer kompatibel. 
Ich habe auch noch keine Internetseite gesehen, die alle Browser händeln kann. Das ist schier unmöglich. 
Ich versuche ständig die Forensoftware W3C konform zu halten, aber das schafft selbst Google nicht. 
Siehe: https://validator.w3.org/nu/?doc=http://www.google.de/

FF benutze ich standartmäßig als Browser und hab sehr selten Probleme damit.
Ich probiere aber etwas aus, dass es mit deinem Edge auch funktioniert, ich sende dir eine private Nachricht ob's geklappt hat.


----------



## hucki (20 Januar 2017)

dariyos schrieb:


> Bitte hab Verständnis dafür, dass dass Forum nicht für alle Browser kompatibel sein kann.


Ist OK.
 Ich hab' mit dem Standardeditor (so denn ich dran denke) ja auch eine nicht all zu umständliche Lösung.


Da man mit seinem Browser in der Regel für sich allein ist, hat man halt das Gefühl, dass dieses Verhalten generell so ist.
Bin vorher ja auch nicht drauf gekommen, mal mit 'nem anderen Browser zu testen.


----------



## stenbeitel (3 März 2017)

Guten morgen zusammen, 

hat noch jemand das Probleme das die Links zum Forum aus google herraus nicht funktionieren?


Es scheint am https zuliegen, wenn man den Aufruf ungesichter macht funktioniert alles.

gruß

Edit:

ist wohl doch nicht das https , wenn man die aus google herraus aufgerufene Seite mit F5 noch mal neuläd öffnet sich auch die Seite.

Die Fehlermeldung:

```
[h=1]Not Found[/h] The requested URL /046552.php was not found on this server.
```


----------



## weißnix_ (3 März 2017)

Ja. gelegentlich.
Wobei ich den Weg über Gockel eher selten benutze. Deshalb wohl nur gelegentlich...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 März 2017)

> Guten morgen zusammen,
> 
> hat noch jemand das Probleme das die Links zum Forum aus google herraus nicht funktionieren?



Bei mir funktioniert kein einziger Aufruf des SPS-Forum aus Google heraus:


Bei öffnen dieses Linkes aus Google heraus 
Simatic S7-300  & OP 7   Probleme   $551 Fehlermeldung
kommt:


> *Not Found*
> 
> The requested URL /046552.php was not found on this server.



Wenn ich dann in dem neuen Tab mit dieser Fehlermeldung die Adresse in der Adressleiste
noch einmal anklicke und Enter drücke, kommt dann die Seite.

Mozilla Firefox 45.7 ESR


----------



## Joe (3 März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
da ist wohl was mit dem URL-Rewrite falsch gelaufen.
Habe ich gerade behoben; geht wieder.

Danke für die Info.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 März 2017)

Ja, kann ich bestätigen,

bei mir geht es wieder.

Vielen Dank


----------



## dariyos (24 März 2017)

Update:

Tapatalk v5.6.14


----------



## kiar (28 März 2017)

Moin,

kann nicht mehr mit der Maus scrollen. Andere Webseiten funktionieren.

Raik


----------



## winnman (28 März 2017)

Neue Maus kaufen 

bei mir funktioniert alles.


----------



## dariyos (29 März 2017)

kiar schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kann nicht mehr mit der Maus scrollen. Andere Webseiten funktionieren.
> 
> Raik



Soeben getestet unter Firefox, Internet Explorer und Chrome. 
Funktioniert bei mir auch.


----------



## oliver.tonn (29 März 2017)

Hm, aber Tapatalk scheint Probleme zu haben. Ich habe heute auf ein Thema ( Importing C code to TwinCAT ) geantwortet und habe am Ende zwei Links hinzugefügt Tapatalk zeigt jedoch nur einen an. Geht man jedoch auf Beitrag bearbeiten werden beide angezeigt.






Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet


----------



## dariyos (2 Mai 2017)

- Update Forensoftware 4.2.4
- Update DBSEO 2.0.37


----------



## Krumnix (12 Mai 2017)

Mit dem neuen Update werden die Themen nicht mehr nach einer gewissen Zeit als gelesen markiert.
Vorher war es so, dass nach ca. einer Stunde seit dem letzten Besuch alle Beiträge, die zu diesem Zeitpunkt online waren, automatisch als gelesen markiert, so dass man nur die "neusten" Beiträge, jünger als eine Stunde als ungelesen gesehen hat.
Dies ist jetzt nicht mehr. Kann ich das irgendwo wieder aktivieren?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 Mai 2017)

Händisch geht das mit "Alle Foren als gelesen markieren" wenn "Neue Beiträge" gewählt wurden.


----------



## Ralle (30 Mai 2017)

War das schon immer so, das ein Beitrag aus der Liste "Neue Beiträge" verschwindet, sobald man ihn gelesen hat?
Früher war der dann zwar als "gelesen" markiert, aber ich konnte ihn in der selben Liste noch finden (solange ich den Browser nicht zugemacht hatte) oder alle Beiträge als "gelesen" markiert habe.
Jetzt muß ich immer auf die Suche gehen, um an so einem Beitrag nochmal ranzukommen, weil mit evtl. doch noch etwas eingefallen ist. 
Oder irre ich da?


----------



## RONIN (2 Juni 2017)

Hat noch jemand anderer damit Probleme dass, beim Abschicken mancher Postings, die Sonderzeichen/Umlaute flöten gehen.
Mir kommt vor das passiert wenn ich mich durch das Timeout nach dem Abschicken anmelden muss.

Beispiel folgender Beitrag von mir - (LINK)
Nach dem Tippen hab ich auf absenden geklickt und es kam die Anmeldung. Hab mich dann angemeldet und der Betrag wurde dann wie folgt gepostet ...



Hab das auch schon bei nem anderen Betrag eines Users hier gesehen.

EDIT: Der Post ging ohne Probleme.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Juni 2017)

Hallo Ronin, 
ich habe dieses Problem nicht, konnte es aber selber schon in vielen Beiträgen sehen ( erst seit einigen Tagen )


----------



## m.mayer (5 Juni 2017)

Hey DeltaMikeAir,

hast du mir zu einem von diesen Beiträgen mal bitte einen Link?
Dann kann ich mal in der Datenbank nachschauen.

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Juni 2017)

Hallo M.Mayer,

auf die schnelle habe ich z.B. diesen gefunden:
Umrechnung Pilz PSS 3000 Programm zu Step7-Programm

Siehe #6

Mit Grüßen


----------



## PN/DP (5 Juni 2017)

Ich hatte das Problem mit den falschen Umlauten auch schon öfters. Ebenfalls dann wenn man sich beim Beitrag schreiben neu einloggen muß. Weil die Forum-Programmierer das mitnehmen des Beitragstextes offensichtlich nie in den Griff bekommen (ich sag' da nichts mehr zu) kopiere ich den kompletten Beitrag in die Zwischenablage bevor ich in die Vorschau gehe. Nach dem Einloggen ist der Beitragstext verschwunden (leer), da füge ich die Zwischenablage wieder ein. Im Beitragseditor sieht zunächst noch alles gut aus, doch wenn man nun auf [Antworten] oder auf [Vorschau] geht, dann werden im Beitragseditor alle Umlaute durch andere kryptische Zeichen ersetzt - ich gehe vorsichtshalber immer erst auf [Vorschau]. Da füge ich die Zwischenablage nochmal wieder ein und dann geht es wie es soll.

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (5 Juni 2017)

Gerade eben "verwundert" festgestellt: Wenn ich mich nach dem Beitrag schreiben wegen Timeout einloggen muß, dann ist der Beitrag nicht mehr verschwunden/leer - es werden dafür nur noch sofort die Umlaute verhunzt.

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (6 Juni 2017)

Hier wurde grad eben auch jemand vermutlich beim Beitrag schreiben durch einen Timeout ausgeloggt und beim wieder-einloggen beim "Thema erstellen" wurden dann die Umlaute ausgetauscht:
https://www.sps-forum.de/simatic/87896-tia-optimierte-bauteine-kein-pointer.html#post660368

Harald


----------



## m.mayer (7 Juni 2017)

Vielen Dank für euer Feedback!

Bei dem genannten Fehler handelt es sich möglicherweise um eine größere Geschichte.
Um den Fehler zu umgehen, während ich diesen beheben werde, könnt ihr bei der Anmeldung den haken bei "angemeldet bleiben" setzen.

Ich halte euch selbstverständlich auf dem laufenden.

VG Max


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 Juni 2017)

Hallo Max,

hier auch noch einmal ein Beispiel aus folgendem Beitrag:
https://www.sps-forum.de/simatic/87920-cpu-fehlt-hardwarekatalog.html#post660502
siehe #4



> Du bist im Screenshot auch im Ordner von 2*â€‹E*â€‹K14, obwohl du im anderen Screenshot eine 2*â€‹F*â€‹K14 projektiert hast.
> Die EK ist halt keine F-CPU


----------



## m.mayer (21 Juni 2017)

Hey zusammen,

unser Hoster nimmt im Zeitraum vom 21.06. bis zum 24.06. jeweils zwischen 00:00 und 07:00 Uhr kurzfristig notwendig gewordene Softwareupdates an Routern und Switches
vor. Dadurch kann es für eine Dauer von bis zu 30 Minuten pro Nacht zu einer Beeinträchtigung der Erreichbarkeit des Forums kommen.

Bitte habt Verständnis hierfür.

VG Max


----------



## m.mayer (18 Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde in der Nacht von Mittwoch 19.07. auf Donnerstag 20.07. das vBulletin Update (4.2.5) einspielen.
In dieser Zeit wird das Forum für ca. 30min nicht erreichbar sein.

Bitte habt Verständnis hierfür.

VG Max


----------



## m.mayer (20 Juli 2017)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe nun das Forum auf die Version 4.2.5 aktualisiert.
Sollte euch etwas auffallen, bitte einfach melden.

VG Max


----------



## PN/DP (26 Juli 2017)

Ist neuerdings die Zeitdauer verkürzt, innerhalb der man einen Beitrag noch korrigieren kann ohne daß "Geändert von PN/DP (Heute um 15:41 Uhr)" drunter geschrieben wird? 

Harald


----------



## m.mayer (31 Juli 2017)

Momentan ist mir nichts bekannt.
Ist das schlimm, wenn das darunter steht?

VG Max


----------



## PN/DP (31 Juli 2017)

Ich meine es sieht doof aus.

"Früher" hatte ich mich dran gewöhnt, innerhalb von 4 Minuten noch schnell unauffällig Tippfehler korrigieren zu können.
Jetzt habe ich das Gefühl, daß der Zeitraum schwankt innerhalb dessen das noch möglich ist, und teilweise schon innerhalb von 2 Minuten der "Geändert..."-Hinweis zugefügt wird.

Harald


----------



## bike (31 Juli 2017)

Das nach dem Korrigieren immer sofort angezeigt wird, es wurde geändert, macht die Leser nachdenklich.
Früher hatte man einfach die Zeit und Gelegeheit ggF Tipp- und Formulierungsfehler gerade biegen zu können.

Daher auch von mir die Frage: Warum wurde das geändert?

bike


----------



## oliver.tonn (31 Juli 2017)

Habe gerade festgestellt, dass als gelöst markierte Beiträge aus der Liste "Was ist neu?" entfernt werden. Ist dies so gewollt oder ein Bug? Falls es gewollt ist, wäre es schön, wenn man dieses Verhalten über die persönlichen Einstellungen beeinflussen kann.


----------



## PN/DP (31 Juli 2017)

Sind alle als gelöst markierten Beiträge nicht in der Liste oder nur die, die Du Dir schon angeschaut hast?
Normal (und imho richtig) ist: Alle Beiträge, die man schon gesehen hat, werden aus der Liste bei "Was ist neu?" entfernt (egal ob gelöst oder nicht).

Tip: Probiere mal den Button "Heutige Beiträge" - vielleicht entspricht dessen Ergebnis besser dem was Du erwartest.

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (31 Juli 2017)

Was ist das eigentlich für ein Skript, was ewig lange läuft, wenn man neu auf www.sps-forum.de geht?

Mein IE11 auf einem Notebook unter Windows7 Prof. SP1 64 Bit wird extrem langsam und nach ein paar Minuten meldet er "sps-forum.de reagiert nicht." und ich muß [Webseite wiederherstellen] wählen, dann kommt "Programm beenden". Wenn ich Glück habe, fängt sich der IE dabei und das Forum funktioniert danach. Wenn ich Pech habe, kommt noch ein Hinweis, daß ein lange laufendes Skript die Reaktionen verhindert und der IE schließt sich kurz danach.

Komischerweise funktioniert sps-forum.de mit dem selben IE11 auf meinem Desktop-PC, gleiches Windows7 SP1 64 Bit, allerdings nur 4 GB RAM. Notebook und Desktop-PC sind in einer Domäne. Das Problem besteht aber auch, wenn das Notebook standalone ohne Domäne läuft.

Harald


----------



## oliver.tonn (31 Juli 2017)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Tip: Probiere mal den Button "Heutige Beiträge" - vielleicht entspricht dessen Ergebnis besser dem was Du erwartest.


Dann erscheinen die Beiträge, allerdings ohne den Zusatz "Gelöst:"


----------



## hucki (31 Juli 2017)

PN/DP schrieb:


> "Früher" hatte ich mich dran gewöhnt, innerhalb von 4 Minuten noch schnell unauffällig Tippfehler korrigieren zu können.
> Jetzt habe ich das Gefühl, daß der Zeitraum schwankt innerhalb dessen das noch möglich ist, und teilweise schon innerhalb von 2 Minuten der "Geändert..."-Hinweis zugefügt wird.


Kann es sein, dass die Zeitspanne auch davon abhängt, ob der Beitrag schon von einem anderen User gelesen/aufgerufen wurde oder nicht?


----------



## m.mayer (1 August 2017)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Was ist das eigentlich für ein Skript, was ewig lange läuft, wenn man neu auf www.sps-forum.de geht?
> 
> Mein IE11 auf einem Notebook unter Windows7 Prof. SP1 64 Bit wird extrem langsam und nach ein paar Minuten meldet er "sps-forum.de reagiert nicht." und ich muß [Webseite wiederherstellen] wählen, dann kommt "Programm beenden". Wenn ich Glück habe, fängt sich der IE dabei und das Forum funktioniert danach. Wenn ich Pech habe, kommt noch ein Hinweis, daß ein lange laufendes Skript die Reaktionen verhindert und der IE schließt sich kurz danach.
> 
> ...



Wird dir hierbei angezeigt um welches Skript sich es handelt?


----------



## m.mayer (1 August 2017)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Habe gerade festgestellt, dass als gelöst markierte Beiträge aus der Liste "Was ist neu?" entfernt werden. Ist dies so gewollt oder ein Bug? Falls es gewollt ist, wäre es schön, wenn man dieses Verhalten über die persönlichen Einstellungen beeinflussen kann.



Leider habe ich bisher noch keinen Changelog zur aktuellen Version gefunden, aus dem ich entnehmen könnte ob hier etwas geändert wurde!
Ich bin allerdings weiterhin auf der Suche danach!


----------



## PN/DP (1 August 2017)

m.mayer schrieb:


> Wird dir hierbei angezeigt um welches Skript sich es handelt?


Nein, die Meldung sagt nur "Ein lange laufendes Skript..."

Allerdings: jetzt wo ich das Problem hier ins Forum geschrieben habe ist das Problem verschwunden. Seit heute tritt es nicht mehr auf  der IE funktioniert wie beim Desktop-PC. Vielleicht haben unsere Domäne-Administratoren heimlich was gefummelt?

Mal noch ein anderes Problem erwähnen, vielleicht verschwindet das dann auch 
Seit hier im Forum die Google-Ads eingebunden wurden stürzt der Internet Browser auf meinem Samsung/Android-Tablett nach ein paar Minuten auf sps-forum.de regelmäßig ab. Er friert ein und startet einfach neu. Es scheint so, als ob ihm nach ein paar Minuten der Arbeitsspeicher ausgeht - vielleicht durch das gleiche lange laufende Skript???

Harald


----------



## hucki (1 August 2017)

Wenn ich in unserem Forum die neuen Beiträge aufrufe, kann ich entweder zum letzten Beitrag mit dem entsprechenden Pfeil oder zum allerersten Beitrag mit Klick auf den Threadtitel gehen.

In anderen Foren gelangt man mit Klick auf den Threadtitel zum ersten noch nicht gelesenen Beitrag des Thread.
Wenn zwischenzeitlich mehrere Beiträge erstellt wurden, insbesondere, wenn diese auch noch einen Seitenumbruch erzeugten, ist diese Funktion recht angenehm.

Ist dies in unserer Forumssoftware eventuell auch möglich?


----------



## m.mayer (2 August 2017)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Nein, die Meldung sagt nur "Ein lange laufendes Skript..."
> 
> Allerdings: jetzt wo ich das Problem hier ins Forum geschrieben habe ist das Problem verschwunden. Seit heute tritt es nicht mehr auf  der IE funktioniert wie beim Desktop-PC. Vielleicht haben unsere Domäne-Administratoren heimlich was gefummelt?
> 
> ...



Welche Android Version ist auf deinem Tablet installiert? Ich konnte das Problem bisher nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## m.mayer (2 August 2017)

hucki schrieb:


> Wenn ich in unserem Forum die neuen Beiträge aufrufe, kann ich entweder zum letzten Beitrag mit dem entsprechenden Pfeil oder zum allerersten Beitrag mit Klick auf den Threadtitel gehen.
> 
> In anderen Foren gelangt man mit Klick auf den Threadtitel zum ersten noch nicht gelesenen Beitrag des Thread.
> Wenn zwischenzeitlich mehrere Beiträge erstellt wurden, insbesondere, wenn diese auch noch einen Seitenumbruch erzeugten, ist diese Funktion recht angenehm.
> ...



Die Frage ist ob das bei uns Sinn macht.
Wenn ich als "neuer User" auf das Forum komme, und dementsprechend ein Thema im nachhinein verfolgen möchte, möchte ich eigentlich von "Anfang an" lesen.

Ich werde jedoch bei uns im Hause das gewünschte Feature mal ansprechen.


----------



## hucki (2 August 2017)

m.mayer schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ob das bei uns Sinn macht.
> Wenn ich als "neuer User" auf das Forum komme, und dementsprechend ein Thema im nachhinein verfolgen möchte, möchte ich eigentlich von "Anfang an" lesen.


Als neuer User wäre ja der Eröffnungspost der erste ungelesene Beitrag.


Btw.
wenn es keinen neuen ungelesenen Beitrag gibt, wird auch in diesen Foren auf den ersten Post des Threads gesprungen. Der Link auf den Threadtitel ist sozusagen intelligent.


----------



## PN/DP (2 August 2017)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Nein, die Meldung sagt nur "Ein lange laufendes Skript..."


Das "Skript mit langer Laufzeit" ist wieder da 

Problemdetails:

```
[COLOR="#6699ff"]Beschreibung:[/COLOR]
  Aufgrund eines Problems kann dieses Programm nicht mehr mit Windows kommunizieren.

[COLOR="#6699ff"]Problemsignatur[/COLOR]:
  Problemereignisname:	AppHangB1
  Anwendungsname:	iexplore.exe
  Anwendungsversion:	11.0.9600.18739
  Anwendungszeitstempel:	59547fee
  Absturzsignatur:	9677
  Absturztyp:	131072
  Betriebsystemversion:	6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.48
  Gebietsschema-ID:	1031
  Zusätzliche Absturzsignatur 1:	9677860c5b1943f8476becd1e34370c0
  Zusätzliche Absturzsignatur 2:	0f9b
  Zusätzliche Absturzsignatur 3:	0f9b3cbbad4d2cc05ace5ca83c00d667
  Zusätzliche Absturzsignatur 4:	9677
  Zusätzliche Absturzsignatur 5:	9677860c5b1943f8476becd1e34370c0
  Zusätzliche Absturzsignatur 6:	0f9b
  Zusätzliche Absturzsignatur 7:	0f9b3cbbad4d2cc05ace5ca83c00d667
```

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (2 August 2017)

m.mayer schrieb:


> PN/DP schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mal noch ein anderes Problem erwähnen, vielleicht verschwindet das dann auch
> ...


Brauchst nicht weiter suchen, meine Bemerkung war ein Joke. 
Es handelt sich um Android 3.2 auf einem Galaxy Tab 10.1N GT-P7501 mit 724 MB RAM, das schon unglaubliche 5 Jahre alt ist, und für das Samsung nur ein einziges mal ein Update bereitgestellt hatte aber einen Monat später wieder zurückgezogen hat...

Harald


----------



## m.mayer (21 August 2017)

Hey zusammen,

am 01. September zwischen 00:00 und 07:00 Uhr führt unser Hoster Wartungsarbeiten durch.
In diesem Zeitraum kann es zu kurzen Beeinträchtigungen der Erreichbarkeit des Forums kommen.

Bitte habt hiefür Verständnis!


----------



## PN/DP (30 Oktober 2017)

Wenn man nicht eingeloggt ist:
"Alle Zeitangaben in WEZ +2. Es ist jetzt 19:21 Uhr."

Harald


----------



## m.mayer (2 November 2017)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht eingeloggt ist:
> "Alle Zeitangaben in WEZ +2. Es ist jetzt 19:21 Uhr."
> 
> Harald



Ist behoben. Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## PN/DP (7 November 2017)

Ist das nur auf allen meinen Browsern so, daß im Form die untere Menüzeile nun so verstümmelt ist? Oder hat ein Designer gemeint, das ein Forum nun so aussehen muß, um nicht unnötig von Shop und Werbung abzulenken? 

In einem Browser auf einem normalen 10"/15"/... Bildschirm macht es für mich kaum Sinn, so viele Menüpunkte im Aufklappmenü "Community" zu verstecken und rechts daneben eine riesig lange leere Fläche frei zu haben. Ich z.B. nutze sehr oft die Funktion "Heutige Beiträge" und will mich nicht dafür durch Menüs hangeln müssen...

Harald


----------



## hucki (7 November 2017)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ist das nur auf allen meinen Browsern so, daß im Form die untere Menüzeile nun so verstümmelt ist?


Ist bei mir auch.
Die wichtigen halbwegs größeren Button, wie neue Beiträge, sind wech.
:-?


----------



## PN/DP (7 November 2017)

Ahh, so nach und nach kommen weitere Menüpunkte wieder/dazu - da arbeitet wohl jemand dran...

Harald


----------



## Matze001 (7 November 2017)

Ja ... der "Heutige Beiträge" Button ist wohl der wichtigste... Er sollte wieder etwas prominenter platziert werden.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## GLT (8 November 2017)

Den "Neue Beiträge" fände ich fast noch wichtiger.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 November 2017)

Also ich hoffe die Buttons kommen wieder. So ist dass ja ganz schön "nackt" und umständlich


----------



## PN/DP (8 November 2017)

Die Links "Neue Beiträge" und "Heutige Beiträge" sind wieder da. 

Harald


----------



## GLT (8 November 2017)

Und wenn jetzt noch "Alle Foren als gelesen markieren" wieder an seinen alten Platz kommt, ist alles wieder gut.


----------



## m.mayer (9 November 2017)

GLT schrieb:


> Und wenn jetzt noch "Alle Foren als gelesen markieren" wieder an seinen alten Platz kommt, ist alles wieder gut.



Der Punkt "Alle Foren als gelesen markieren" befindet sich nun unter dem Punkt "Aktionen".
Wir wollen für die Zukunft eine saubere Navigationsstruktur, deswegen haben wir das ganze auch aufgeräumt!


----------



## GLT (9 November 2017)

Ausreichen Platz für Werbung ist jedenfalls vorhanden - halber Bildschirm


----------



## m.mayer (9 November 2017)

GLT schrieb:


> Ausreichen Platz für Werbung ist jedenfalls vorhanden - halber Bildschirm
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 39321



Danke für die Info.
Ich habe den Umbruch der Banner auf "kleinen" Bildschirmen behoben..
Nun sollte es auch perfekt auf deinem Monitor dargestellt werden!


----------



## Fabpicard (9 November 2017)

Wohl eher nicht (wobei FHD nicht gerade klein ist...) Wenn ich allerdings nicht Vollbild nutze, damit man auch noch was anderes außer dem Forum nebenher offen halten kann...
Dann ist das "Hallo Benutzername" und "Benachrichtigungen" nicht mehr dort, wo es bei Vollbild ist... Wenn ich dann aber mit der Maus auf "Aktionen" gehen will, bin ich auf dem "Hallo Benutzername"...

Ich dachte dieser Tage schon, ich bekomm nen Föhn, das ständig die Buttons welche die meisten wohl am meisten nutzen, ständig an anderer Stelle sind...

MfG Fabsi


----------



## m.mayer (10 November 2017)

Fabpicard schrieb:


> Wohl eher nicht (wobei FHD nicht gerade klein ist...) Wenn ich allerdings nicht Vollbild nutze, damit man auch noch was anderes außer dem Forum nebenher offen halten kann...
> Dann ist das "Hallo Benutzername" und "Benachrichtigungen" nicht mehr dort, wo es bei Vollbild ist... Wenn ich dann aber mit der Maus auf "Aktionen" gehen will, bin ich auf dem "Hallo Benutzername"...
> 
> Ich dachte dieser Tage schon, ich bekomm nen Föhn, das ständig die Buttons welche die meisten wohl am meisten nutzen, ständig an anderer Stelle sind...
> ...



Danke Fabsi für dein Feedback.

Ich habe dein Problem soeben nachgestellt.
Full HD hat ja bekanntlicherweise eine Auflösung von 1920x1080 Pixeln.
Habe ich auf der Hälfte dieses Bildschirms (Browserfenster 960px breit) nun das SPS-Forum offen, wird alles korrekt angezeigt..

Die Änderung des Menüs hat einen bestimmten Hintergrund.. Wir haben nun auch wieder die wichtigsten Punkte nach vorne gepackt...


----------



## winnman (10 November 2017)

ja nur das "alle Beiträge als gelesen markieren" war super praktisch da.
Schade das es das nur mehr versteckt gibt.


----------



## PN/DP (10 November 2017)

"Alle Foren als gelesen markieren" - wie oft pro Tag braucht man die Funktion? Ich meine es ist zumutbar, dafür 2 Klicks aufwenden zu müssen.

Harald


----------



## hucki (10 November 2017)

PN/DP schrieb:


> "Alle Foren als gelesen markieren" - wie oft pro Tag braucht man die Funktion?


Genauso oft wie "neue Beiträge" seitdem nicht besuchte Themen nicht mehr automatisch nach gewisser Zeit als "alt" deklariert werden.

Da mein Wissen leider nicht so umfänglich ist, gibt es bei jedem Aufruf neuer Beiträge genug Themen, zu denen ich eh' nichts beitragen kann bzw. die gar nicht erst interessieren (PS: oder die mir ohne das entsprechende Hintergrundwissen auch nicht mehr Wissen vermitteln ).
Diese muss ich dann selbst als gelesen markieren, damit sie beim nächsten Mal nicht wieder eingeblendet werden (außer es gibt dort wirklich neue Beiträge).


----------



## hucki (10 November 2017)

Weil Ihr gerade die Menüs optimiert ->

lassen sich diese beiden Punkte:



als "eigene Beiträge" bzw. "eigene Themen" in dieses Menü:


einfügen?


----------



## PN/DP (11 November 2017)

Hat eigentlich jemand an der Forumssuche geschraubt? War die früher auch schon so pingelig? 
Ich wollte diesen Beitrag bzw. das Thema wiederfinden, mit den Suchbegriffen
- "kurvenanzeige 2008" wird es nicht gefunden
- "kurvenanzeigen 2008" wird es gefunden

Harald


----------



## Rudi (11 November 2017)

Die Suche allgemein ist nicht so der Renner. Da findet Google im Forum eher das Gesuchte. Anmeldefenster war vorher auch besser.


----------



## hucki (11 November 2017)

Rudi schrieb:


> Die Suche allgemein ist nicht so der Renner.


Betrifft aber IMHO nur die "Live Search".
Die "erweiterte Suche" funktioniert für mich zufriedenstellend.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 November 2017)

Ich benutze Chrome auf einen IPad. Irgendwie ist die obere Zeile durcheinander. Zum Beispiel sehe ich meine Benachrichtigungen nicht... könnt ihr das nachstellen ?


----------



## hucki (11 November 2017)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist die obere Zeile durcheinander. Zum Beispiel sehe ich meine Benachrichtigungen nicht... könnt ihr das nachstellen ?


Die sind jetzt nicht mehr ganz oben, sondern unter der Werbung links neben der Live-Suche.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 November 2017)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich benutze Chrome auf einen IPad. Irgendwie ist die obere Zeile durcheinander. Zum Beispiel sehe ich meine Benachrichtigungen nicht... könnt ihr das nachstellen ?





hucki schrieb:


> Die sind jetzt nicht mehr ganz oben, sondern unter der Werbung links neben der Live-Suche.




Ich kann da nichts finden, bei mir sieht das so aus:




Wenn ich dann den Button Forenregel antippe, bekomme ich dann nur 
eine Auswahl mit Privaten Nachrichten (jetzt nicht Sichtbar, weil keine vorhanden).




Das kann auch daran liegen, da ich ja Anscheinend die Forenregeln nicht Akzeptieret habe. 





Wie ich in die Privaten Nachrichten kommen soll, kann ich nicht mehr finden.


----------



## hucki (12 November 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> hucki schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die sind jetzt nicht mehr ganz oben, sondern unter der Werbung links neben der Live-Suche.
> ...




Und so bei mir:





Ich hab' 'ne ziemlich große Auflösung (2160 x 1440).
 Vielleicht ist dadurch ausreichend Platz in der Zeile?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 November 2017)

hucki schrieb:


> Und so bei mir:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 39348
> 
> ...



Die Auflösung kann es nicht sein, ich bin auf einen iPad unterwegs,
das 2048 x 1536


----------



## Ralle (12 November 2017)

Bei mir sieht es wie bei Hucki aus.


----------



## hucki (12 November 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Die Auflösung kann es nicht sein, ich bin auf einen iPad unterwegs,
> das 2048 x 1536


Live-Search ist bei Dir ja auch nicht existent?!
Und Dein Browser-Fenster sieht (trotz großer Auflösung) sehr schmal aus.

Test, Test:
Wenn ich bei mir die Fenster-Maximierung ausschalte und die Fensterbreite dann minimiere, verschwindet als erstes die Live-Suche und danach auch die  Account-Sachen:








Ich vermute mal, das längere Nicknamen (Lipperlandstern, Rostiger Nagel) nochmal etwas mehr Platz benötigen.


----------



## Fabpicard (12 November 2017)

Das ist genau das Phänomen, welches ich angesprochen habe.
Nutzt man das Forum in voller Breite des FHD, dann ist alles dort wo es sein soll.

Jetzt habe ich das Fenster aber meist in einer schmaleren größe, damit ich auch noch andere Sachen im Blick haben kann 

Schiebt man das Browserfenster also jetzt immer kleiner, dann "verschwinden" irgendwann die 3 Punkte "Hallo, Benutzername", "Benachrichtigungen" und die Live-Search...
Diese liegen dann unsichtbar über "Aktion", "Hilfe" und "Foren-Regeln". Auch der Suche-Button sieht dann verstümmelt aus, lässt sich aber noch bedienen...

Ich für meinen Teil, fühle mich seit der Umstellung wie beim Arbeiten mit TIA-Portal... Ständig ist man die Fenster größer oder kleiner am Schieben 

MfG Fabsi


----------



## m.mayer (13 November 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich kann da nichts finden, bei mir sieht das so aus:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 39345
> 
> ...



Das sollte nun behoben sein.
Sollte es hier weitere Anzeigefehler geben, bitte melden.


----------



## Ralle (13 November 2017)

m.mayer schrieb:


> Das sollte nun behoben sein.
> Sollte es hier weitere Anzeigefehler geben, bitte melden.



Bei mir verschwinden die Menüeinträge rechts immer noch, wenn ich den Browser schmaler mache. (Safari, Opera, Firefox)


----------



## m.mayer (13 November 2017)

Ralle schrieb:


> Bei mir verschwinden die Menüeinträge rechts immer noch, wenn ich den Browser schmaler mache. (Safari, Opera, Firefox)



Das Forum ist im Moment optimiert für eine Auflösung von mindestens 1024px breite.
Das ist im heutigen Zeitalter mehr als Standard.

Die Mobile Optimierung wird nachgezogen. Dann ist es auch kein Problem kleinere Auflösungen zu verwenden.
Allerdings ist das ganze mit mehr Arbeit verbunden bezüglich Test's, Entwicklung, etc.


----------



## PN/DP (13 November 2017)

Was mir schon öfters aufgefallen ist, ist die eigenwillige automatische Größenanpassung von großen breiten Bild-Anhängen. Egal wie schmal oder breit das Browserfenster gezogen wird - das Vorschaubild wird immer so breit gezoomt, daß vom [Schließen]-Button nur noch ein paar Pixel Breite zu sehen sind, und in den horizontalen Scrollbalken des Browsers wird derart eingegriffen, daß es so nicht möglich ist, den außerhalb liegenden Button und den rechten Rand des Vorschaubildes mehr nach links in den sichtbaren Bildausschnitt zu schieben. Das Vorschaubild wird nur kleiner, wenn man das Browserfenster in der Höhe kleiner macht. Wie z.B. hier:


DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Hier ist noch der Hilfe Auszug aus ProSave:
> Anhang anzeigen 39361



Harald


----------



## m.mayer (14 November 2017)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Was mir schon öfters aufgefallen ist, ist die eigenwillige automatische Größenanpassung von großen breiten Bild-Anhängen. Egal wie schmal oder breit das Browserfenster gezogen wird - das Vorschaubild wird immer so breit gezoomt, daß vom [Schließen]-Button nur noch ein paar Pixel Breite zu sehen sind, und in den horizontalen Scrollbalken des Browsers wird derart eingegriffen, daß es so nicht möglich ist, den außerhalb liegenden Button und den rechten Rand des Vorschaubildes mehr nach links in den sichtbaren Bildausschnitt zu schieben. Das Vorschaubild wird nur kleiner, wenn man das Browserfenster in der Höhe kleiner macht. Wie z.B. hier:
> 
> 
> Harald



Hallo Harald,

ich konnte das Problem so leider nicht reproduzieren.
Welchen Browser nutzt du den? (Version? Betriebssystem?)

VG Max


----------



## PN/DP (14 November 2017)

Windows 7 Professional SP1 64 Bit
Internet Explorer 11.0.46

Harald


----------



## m.mayer (15 November 2017)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Windows 7 Professional SP1 64 Bit
> Internet Explorer 11.0.46
> 
> Harald



Danke!
Ich habe soeben das Problem behoben.

VG Max


----------



## PN/DP (15 November 2017)

Ahhh - funktioniert nun tatsächlich 

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (25 November 2017)

War das schon immer so, daß rund um die "hilfreichste Antwort" am Themenanfang kein Link zu dem Beitrag vorhanden ist?
Das finde ich ziemlich doof, daß man nicht direkt zu dem Beitrag springen kann sondern ihn manuell suchen muß.

Harald


----------



## hucki (25 November 2017)

PN/DP schrieb:


> War das schon immer so, daß rund um die "hilfreichste Antwort" am Themenanfang kein Link zu dem Beitrag vorhanden ist?
> Das finde ich ziemlich doof, daß man nicht direkt zu dem Beitrag springen kann sondern ihn manuell suchen muß.


Ist von Anfang an so und ich teile Deine diesbezügliche Meinung:


hucki schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, das im Zitat der hilfreichsten Antwort unter der Threaderöffnung u.a. keine Bilder dargestellt werden. (Ich vermute mal, des es auch DLs betrifft.)
> Da wäre es gut, wenn am Zitat irgendwo ein Link wäre, um den eigentlichen Beitrag direkt anspringen zu können. Idealerweise am obigen Text "hilfreichste Antwort" weil der eh' schon wie ein Link dorthin aussieht.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 Dezember 2017)

Vor-/Nachteile VerbindungsmÃ¶glichkeiten SPS zu SPS

wie kommen diese ganzen Steuerzeichen zu Stande ? Das gab es meiner Meinung nach früher nicht.


----------



## PN/DP (30 Dezember 2017)

Das Problem mit den verhunzten Umlauten ist schon ein paar Monate bekannt und hat damit zu tun, daß bei Timeout-Ausloggen durch die Forumssoftware der Text im Beitragseditor verloren ging und die Programmierer der Forumssoftware wohl einen Workaround programmiert haben, der allerdings die Umlaute verhunzt...

Harald


----------



## Ralle (1 Januar 2018)

Bei mir taucht neuerdings ein Problem im Opera-Browser (MAC) auf.Wenn ich eine neue Zeile mit "Enter" beginne, dann macht der Editor das korrekt, wenn ich aber dann den fertigen text sehe, dann fehlen genau diese Zeilenübrüche.Statt dessen steht gleich nach dem Satzzeichen der Anfang des neuen Satzes.


----------



## Ralle (1 Januar 2018)

Mit dem Safari passiert das nicht:

Bei mir taucht neuerdings ein Problem im Opera-Browser (MAC) auf.
Wenn ich eine neue Zeile mit "Enter" beginne, dann macht der Editor das korrekt, wenn ich aber dann den fertigen text sehe, dann fehlen genau diese Zeilenübrüche.
Statt dessen steht gleich nach dem Satzzeichen der Anfang des neuen Satzes.


----------



## Heinileini (2 Januar 2018)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Vor-/Nachteile VerbindungsmÃ¶glichkeiten SPS zu SPS
> 
> wie kommen diese ganzen Steuerzeichen zu Stande ? Das gab es meiner Meinung nach früher nicht.


Natürlich nicht - das ist der technische Fortschritt!
Früher war mehr Lametta - heute ist mehr Lamentieren.
Früher war ASCII, also American (= mit ohne Umlaute, mit ohne kleinBeta alias EsZet) Standard Code for Information Interchange.
32 nicht druckbare Zeichen und 96 druckbare. Und das war's.
Heute ist Unicode und u.a. UTF-8. Mit gaaanz vielen Möglichkeiten - insbesondere, den Code nach einer unpassenden Methode zu enträtseln.


Geklaut aus https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/UTF-8.
Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## Matze001 (31 Januar 2018)

Moin Moin,

ich hantiere neuerdings mit ein paar VMs (Danke TIA - aber nicht das Thema hier) und bin dort nicht in jeder VM im SPS-Forum angemeldet, lese aber ab und zu einfach ein paar
Beiträge (dann als Gast). Das mir als Gast weitere Werbung angezeigt wird, und diese auch nicht umbedingt auf SPS-Programmierer ausgerichtet ist, kann ich nachvollziehen. 
Die Kosten für den Server und den mitlerweile (Vollzeit?) Admin wollen gedeckt werden.

Was ich schade finde ist die Art mancher Werbung. Da wäre z.B. das typische "Sie haben gewonnen, Millionster Besucher Blabla" oder sogar einmal eine Werbung für ein Medikament das den Blutdruck erhöht (Ja genau dieses). 

Deshalb meine Frage: Inwiefern habt ihr Einfluss auf die Art der Werbung die hier geschaltet wird? Wird es euch einfach von Google vor den Latz geknallt oder könnt ihr das ein wenig steuern?
Ich denke mit solcher Werbung neigt ggf. der ein oder andere dazu hier nicht viel Zeit verbringen zu wollen, oder sich gar zu registrieren.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## m.mayer (2 Februar 2018)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> ich hantiere neuerdings mit ein paar VMs (Danke TIA - aber nicht das Thema hier) und bin dort nicht in jeder VM im SPS-Forum angemeldet, lese aber ab und zu einfach ein paar
> Beiträge (dann als Gast). Das mir als Gast weitere Werbung angezeigt wird, und diese auch nicht umbedingt auf SPS-Programmierer ausgerichtet ist, kann ich nachvollziehen.
> ...



Hallo Marcel,

danke für deine Anregung. Ich habe nun mal einige Werbeanzeigen bei Google geblockt.
Dennoch kann es hin und wieder vorkommen das die typischen seriösen Werbungen eingeblendet werden ;-).

Grüße Max


----------



## oliver.tonn (2 Februar 2018)

Was bei der Erstellung meiner FAQ zum Thema Skalierung auffiel, ist, dass die Funktion "Bilder hinzufügen" anscheinend anders funktioniert als früher. Bisher war es so, dass Bilder in Originalgröße eingefügt wurden, nun werden Sie nur noch, je nach Größe, als mehr oder minder verkleinerte Vorschau angezeigt. Über einen Trick (Danke Harald) kann man die Bilder zwar immer noch in Originalgröße einfügen, aber das ist etwas lästig. Ist das neue Verhalten wirklich so gewollt?


----------



## m.mayer (2 Februar 2018)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Was bei der Erstellung meiner FAQ zum Thema Skalierung auffiel, ist, dass die Funktion "Bilder hinzufügen" anscheinend anders funktioniert als früher. Bisher war es so, dass Bilder in Originalgröße eingefügt wurden, nun werden Sie nur noch, je nach Größe, als mehr oder minder verkleinerte Vorschau angezeigt. Über einen Trick (Danke Harald) kann man die Bilder zwar immer noch in Originalgröße einfügen, aber das ist etwas lästig. Ist das neue Verhalten wirklich so gewollt?



Du meinst also die Vorschau ist zu klein im Beitrag?
Von unserer Seite wurde da nichts geändert - wahrscheinlich ist das ein Feature aus den letzten Releases von vBulletin - ich werde mich da schlau machen ;-).


----------



## PN/DP (2 Februar 2018)

Bei Oliver geht es um dieses Problem und Workaround

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, daß wenn man "früher" im Beitragseditor den Button "Grafik einfügen" betätigte dann wurde am Ende die Grafik mit [IMG]-Tags in den Beitrag eingefügt. Und jetzt wird die Grafik mit [ATTACH]-Tags eingefügt, wodurch sie nur als verkleinerte Vorschau im Beitrag angezeigt wird - das ist in seinem FAQ-Beitrag unschön anzusehen, man muß erst auf die Vorschau klicken um das Bild (eine math. Formel) in Originalgröße zu sehen.

Oder gab es dafür einen anderen Button, den es nun nicht mehr gibt?

Harald


----------



## m.mayer (2 Februar 2018)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Bei Oliver geht es um dieses Problem und Workaround
> 
> Ich meine mich zu erinnern, daß wenn man "früher" im Beitragseditor den Button "Grafik einfügen" betätigte dann wurde am Ende die Grafik mit [IMG]-Tags in den Beitrag eingefügt. Und jetzt wird die Grafik mit [ATTACH]-Tags eingefügt, wodurch sie nur als verkleinerte Vorschau im Beitrag angezeigt wird - das ist in seinem FAQ-Beitrag unschön anzusehen, man muß erst auf die Vorschau klicken um das Bild (eine math. Formel) in Originalgröße zu sehen.
> 
> ...



Auf das Bild einen "Doppelklick" und da könnt ihr das ganze dann total einfach einstellen. Größe, Link, etc.
Hoffe konnte euch helfen .


----------



## PN/DP (2 Februar 2018)

Wo kann ich auf das Bild doppelklicken?

EDIT: Achso, das geht nur im WYSIWYG-Modus? Es bleibt aber ein ATTACH-Tag und kein IMG-Tag(?)

Harald


----------



## m.mayer (2 Februar 2018)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Wo kann ich auf das Bild doppelklicken?
> 
> EDIT: Achso, das geht nur im WYSIWYG-Modus? Es bleibt aber ein ATTACH-Tag und kein IMG-Tag(?)
> 
> Harald



Ja genau.
Der Tag ist ja dann prinzipiell egal, weil du ja in den Einstellungen des Bildes alles festlegen kannst was du möchtest.


----------



## PN/DP (2 Februar 2018)

Der Tag ist nicht ganz egal, weil Bilder in [ATTACH]-Tags werden nur angezeigt solange man im Forum eingeloggt ist. Bilder in [IMG]-Tags werden auch nach dem ausloggen noch angezeigt solange sie noch nicht aus dem Browser-Cache gelöscht sind. Außerdem kann man mit [IMG]-Tags Bilder einfügen, die schon früher mal hochgeladen wurden. Mit [ATTACH]-Tags eingefügte Bilder werden nur angezeigt, wenn sie an genau dem Beitrag angehängt sind. (Vielleicht kann man per [IMG]-Tags auch mehr als 5 Bilder in einem Beitrag anzeigen?)

[ATTACH] :


[IMG] :






Nachtrag:
Wenn man per [ATTACH]-Tag auf ein schon früher hochgeladenes Bild verweist, dann funktioniert der Doppelklick im WYSIWYG-Editor nicht.

Harald


----------



## m.mayer (5 Februar 2018)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Der Tag ist nicht ganz egal, weil Bilder in [ATTACH]-Tags werden nur angezeigt solange man im Forum eingeloggt ist. Bilder in [IMG]-Tags werden auch nach dem ausloggen noch angezeigt solange sie noch nicht aus dem Browser-Cache gelöscht sind. Außerdem kann man mit [IMG]-Tags Bilder einfügen, die schon früher mal hochgeladen wurden. Mit [ATTACH]-Tags eingefügte Bilder werden nur angezeigt, wenn sie an genau dem Beitrag angehängt sind. (Vielleicht kann man per [IMG]-Tags auch mehr als 5 Bilder in einem Beitrag anzeigen?)
> 
> [ATTACH] :
> Anhang anzeigen 40280
> ...



Da muss ich dir recht geben.
Ich schau mal was sich im Core machen lässt um den IMG Tag wieder zu aktivieren.


----------



## PN/DP (14 März 2018)

Moin,

wenn ich diesen Beitrag zitiere, dann verstümmelt der Beitragseditor den Link im Zitat - warum? (in der Vorschau ist noch alles in Ordnung, der Link wird erst beim "Anworten" verstümmelt):


PN/DP schrieb:


> Schau Dir auch mal diesen Thread an



Harald


----------



## hucki (14 März 2018)

Meistens liegt das an der Formatierung des Zitats.

Wenn man den Editor umschaltet, sieht man im Zitat zeilenweise Schriftart- und Farbcodierungen, die zumindest bei mir schon einige Male ungewollte Trennungen verursacht heben


----------



## PN/DP (14 März 2018)

Das Zitat enthält keinerlei Formatierungen (außer den Link). Ändere ich im Zitat den originalen Link von "http" zu "https" dann wird der Link nicht verstümmelt.

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (7 September 2018)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Das Problem mit den verhunzten Umlauten ist schon ein paar Monate bekannt und hat damit zu tun, daß bei Timeout-Ausloggen durch die Forumssoftware der Text im Beitragseditor verloren ging und die Programmierer der Forumssoftware wohl einen Workaround programmiert haben, der allerdings die Umlaute verhunzt...


Das Problem mit den verstümmelten Umlauten in Beitragstexten besteht nun schon länger als ein Jahr - ist da eine Lösung in sicht? Ob die Forum-Programmierer das fehlerfreie mitnehmen des Beitragstextes irgendwann mal in den Griff bekommen, oder haben sie es aufgegeben?

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (6 Oktober 2018)

Hier nochmal der Workaround wie man einen Beitrag beim posten vor der Umlaut-Verstümmelung rettet:


PN/DP schrieb:


> Wenn Du den Beitrag geschrieben hast dann nicht sofort auf [Antworten] gehen, sondern erst mal den gesamten Beitragstext markieren und "Kopieren". Dann auf [Erweitert] bzw. [Vorschau] klicken. Dann mußt Du Dich vermutlich anmelden. Danach falls noch Text da ist, den komplett markieren und löschen - dann "Einfügen" (Deinen ursprünglichen originalen Beitragstext) - nochmal auf [Vorschau] - und wenn die Vorschau OK ist dann auf [Antworten]



Alternative: beim Einloggen die Option "Angemeldet bleiben?" aktivieren, dann wird man während dem Beitrag schreiben nicht ausgeloggt und das Problem tritt nicht auf.

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (29 Oktober 2018)

Alle Jahre wieder: Wenn man nicht eingeloggt ist: "Alle Zeitangaben in WEZ +2. Es ist jetzt 15:05 Uhr."

Harald


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 November 2018)

Verbesserungsvorschlag von Oliver:
Verbesserungsvorschlag zur Forumssoftware


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 November 2018)

Hallo DeltaMikeAir,
danke für die Erwähnung, wusste nicht, ob solche Vorschläge auch in diesen Thread gehören, daher hatte ich einen neuen aufgemacht.


----------



## PN/DP (29 November 2018)

Nochmal erinnern:


PN/DP schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht eingeloggt ist: "Alle Zeitangaben in WEZ *+2*."


m.mayer gibt es Dich noch? Oder einen anderen Administrator der diese Einstellung der Forumssoftware korrigieren kann?
Obwohl - in ca. 4 Monaten stimmt die Zeitangabe voraussichtlich von ganz alleine wieder 

Harald


----------



## hucki (2 Dezember 2018)

Zum Töten gibt's ja jede Menge, aber könnten nicht mal ein paar mehr zustimmende Smileys in die Liste aufgenommen werden?
Z.B. sowas in dieser Art:


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (6 Dezember 2018)

PN/DP schrieb:


> m.mayer gibt es Dich noch?
> Harald



Gibt es dich denn (hier) noch?


----------



## oliver.tonn (8 Januar 2019)

Ist eine neue Version eingespielt worden und keine Info hier erfolgt?
Bei folgendem Beitrag ist die Textfarbe bei Codeausschnitten arg bescheiden, bei einem alten Beitrag jedoch in Ordnung.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 Januar 2019)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Ist eine neue Version eingespielt worden und keine Info hier erfolgt?
> Bei folgendem Beitrag ist die Textfarbe bei Codeausschnitten arg bescheiden, bei einem alten Beitrag jedoch in Ordnung.



Das wird wohl daran liegen, das die Personen im Neujahrsrätsel als Textfarbe bewusst weiß gewählt haben, damit mal Lösungen nur sieht, wenn man den
Text markiert.


----------



## Markus (6 April 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ist dieser Link ganz unten auf der SPS-Forum´s-Seite so eigentlich noch korrekt:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 47785
> 
> ...



Problem an der Sache ist, dass dieser Link zu vbulletin-germany geht.
Die haben in DE den Vertrieb und Support gemacht.
Die gibt es schon ewig nicht mehr, weil die Entwickler die neue 5er Version nur noch direkt vermarkten.
Die Domain ist jetzt nur noch eine Werbeschleuder, alle Inhalte von damals sind weg.

Auch wir werden uns von dieser 4er irgendwann trennen müssen, es gibt zumindest noch Sicherheitsupdates.
Wohin die Reise geht, darüber zerbrechen wir uns schon seit 3 Jahren den Kopf.
Entweder zu VB5, oder ein Wechsel auf ein anderes System, da steht XENFORO an erster Stelle.
Zu dem Verein sind damals die ganzen fähigen VB Entwickler abgewandert.

Die Umstellung wird vermutlich nächstes Jahr passieren (müssen).

Aber ich schau mal ob man den link auch so ändern/entfernen kann/darf.


----------



## PN/DP (30 März 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> PS: ohh, zu spät, wo kommen die ganzen Beiträge auf einmal her??


Ach ja, wie jedes Jahr nach der Zeitumstellung stimmt der Zeitstempel der Beiträge nicht. "Alle Zeitangaben in WEZ +1."

Harald


----------



## lajugona (9 April 2021)

Bei mir funktioniert die Zitierfunktion nicht mehr?! Neustarten und ab und anmelden hat auch nichts gebracht.. mal schauen vielleicht geht es ja morgen wieder


----------



## Markus (9 April 2021)

lajugona schrieb:


> Bei mir funktioniert die Zitierfunktion nicht mehr?! Neustarten und ab und anmelden hat auch nichts gebracht.. mal schauen vielleicht geht es ja morgen wieder



Test
1234567890


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 April 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> Test
> 1234567890




Liegt es am neuen User? Konto bestätigt?


----------



## Heinileini (9 April 2021)

lajugona schrieb:


> Bei mir funktioniert die Zitierfunktion nicht mehr?! Neustarten und ab und anmelden hat auch nichts gebracht.. mal schauen vielleicht geht es ja morgen wieder


Das Phänomen habe ich leider schon oft gehabt ... rödelt und rödelt und rödelt ... und ... nix! Ursache unbekannt.

Abhilfe: BrowserTab schliessen, neues Blatt, neues Glück und meistens geht's dann auch wieder, so als wär' nix gewesen.  

@Markus:
Ist das das geheime Passwort, das einem aus der Patsche helfen soll?


----------



## hucki (9 April 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Das Phänomen habe ich leider schon oft gehabt ... rödelt und rödelt und rödelt ... und ... nix! Ursache unbekannt.
> 
> Abhilfe: BrowserTab schliessen, neues Blatt, neues Glück und meistens geht's dann auch wieder, so als wär' nix gewesen.


Meist ist es in solchen Fällen schon ausreichend, das "Blatt aktualisieren" (Vorschau, Antworten usw.) abzubrechen, ggf. auf die vorige Seite zurückzugehen und dann mit dem 1. Button links oben vom WYSIWYG- zum Standard-Editor zu wechseln.


----------



## PN/DP (10 April 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ach ja, wie jedes Jahr nach der Zeitumstellung stimmt der Zeitstempel der Beiträge nicht. "Alle Zeitangaben in WEZ +1."


Kann die default Zeitzone der Zeitangaben mal wieder auf WEZ+2 eingestellt werden?

Harald


----------



## oliver.tonn (10 April 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Kann die default Zeitzone der Zeitangaben mal wieder auf WEZ+2 eingestellt werden?
> 
> Harald


Äh, wieso auf WEZ + 2? Wir (Ich zumindest) sind im Bereich wo die WEZ gelten würde, nur das es im Moment die WESZ ist, was WEZ + 1 entspricht, aber nicht WEZ + 2.
Nachtrag: War Blödsinn, ist ja MEZ bzw. im Moment  MESZ und dann passt das mit WEZ + 2, sorry.


----------

